# ElastoMania Community Turnier - Es geht los!



## Dimebag (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab vor ein paar Monaten ein ziemlich altes Shareware Game gefunden, dass eine grosse Comm hat und fleissig in Turnieren gezockt wird:

ElastoMania  

Das Ganze ist eine Art Jump'n'Run auf'm Moto-X Bike, einfach zu hart, probiert es mal aus.

Die Shareware-Version hat 18 Level und kann auch zu zweit an einem PC gezockt werden.
*Achtung:* Man kann, nachdem man das Game installiert hat, den Ordner des Spiels einfach auf 'nen USB Stick packen und das Game dann z.B. auf der Arbeit zocken. Ich habe damit schlechte Erfahrungen   Funzt ohne Probleme auch auf alten Gurken!

Der Sound ist miserabel, aber man kann ihn abschalten und nebenbei was mit WinAmp hören, da kann man sich dann seinen eigenen Biker-Sound beim Zocken reinziehen.   

Das geile ist, man kann seine Performance in jedem Level abspeichern. Deswegen mein Vorschlag: Wenn euch das Game gefällt, könnten wir ja ein kleines Turnier machen. 

was meint ihr?

mfg

PS: Ich habe mit der Spitzen Forensuche nix gefunden, hoffe es gab das Thema nicht schon...


----------



## schrammelvatti (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

das spiel hab ich vor jahren auch gespielt.ich werds mir jetzt ma wieder anschaun..


----------



## Dimebag (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				schrammelvatti am 11.06.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> das spiel hab ich vor jahren auch gespielt.ich werds mir jetzt ma wieder anschaun..



Ich find das echt zu witzig   

*@ alle 56k User:*

Das Ding ist nur 1.1Mb gross   

mfg


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

Ich als Grobmotoriker hab das irgendwie nicht so drauf^^ Aber schon irgendwie lustig


----------



## bierchen (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 11.06.2005 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich als *Grobmotoriker* hab das irgendwie nicht so drauf^^ Aber schon irgendwie lustig



War nicht anders zu erwarten. Du bist Borg ^^


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				bierchen am 11.06.2005 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 11.06.2005 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann müsste er doch assimillieren   

Hab das Spiel aufgrund der 56k-freundlichkeit auch mal runtergeladen.....bin mal gespannt...


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				der_Menthol_Elch am 11.06.2005 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 11.06.2005 20:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich assimilier doch nicht jeden Quatsch


----------



## bierchen (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 11.06.2005 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> der_Menthol_Elch am 11.06.2005 21:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das bierchen würdest Du eh nicht vertragen


----------



## Dimebag (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

Wie is Leuts, sagt das Game niemandem zu?

So'n Turnier würd mir schon gefallen


----------



## Dumbi (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 12.06.2005 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie is Leuts, sagt das Game niemandem zu?
> 
> So'n Turnier würd mir schon gefallen


Jup, das Spiel ist wirklich toll.
Aber ob sich genügend Leute für ein Turnier finden werden...


----------



## Dimebag (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dumbi am 12.06.2005 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 12.06.2005 20:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Müssen ja nicht viele sein. Bei wenigen können wir ja eine Bestzeit-Tabelle machen


----------



## grexy14 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 12.06.2005 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie is Leuts, sagt das Game niemandem zu?
> 
> So'n Turnier würd mir schon gefallen



Ja wär ja ganz cool    Ich hab so ein Spiel in 3D schon mal gespielt war in so einem Heft dabei!


----------



## Dimebag (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				grexy14 am 12.06.2005 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 12.06.2005 20:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, dann wären wir schonmal zu dritt. 
*Alle die mitmachen wollen: meldet euch, dann geht's diese Woche noch los!*

mfg


----------



## Fraggerick (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 12.06.2005 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie is Leuts, sagt das Game niemandem zu?
> 
> So'n Turnier würd mir schon gefallen


ich saugs auch grade... aber der server is ja garnich dsl 2000 freundlich...


----------



## Dumbi (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Fraggerick am 12.06.2005 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 12.06.2005 20:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso nicht?


----------



## tofferl (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dumbi am 12.06.2005 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Fraggerick am 12.06.2005 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin grottenschlecht aber wär dabei


----------



## forestspyer (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

Ich kann es zwar überhaupt nicht, aber ich mache trotzdem mit.


----------



## Fraggerick (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dumbi am 12.06.2005 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Fraggerick am 12.06.2005 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


er is laaaaaaaaaangsam...
aber des game is fürn popo...  ich dacht, ich müsst enie wieder das ding spielen... ich hab ne console, da is des game druff... is uuuur alt des ding... is de smotorad spiel drauf (mit extra controler^^) und so mikrige pingpon spiele (pong ? oder wie des heist ^^) hat wer interresse ?? :-o


----------



## Skimblecat (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

Hey, echt lustig das Spiel...

Also ich wäre bei einem turnier dabei


----------



## Dimebag (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

Aha, sehr gut, da haben wir ja schon ein paar Teilnehmer   

Jetzt müssen wir uns noch auf ein Format einigen:

*1 - *Wir machen eine Tabelle mit den besten Zeiten.

*2 -* Wir machen ein Turnier, so in der Art, die besten Zeiten von Level 3 treten in Level 5 gegeneinander an.

Variante 2 wär aber etwas umständlich, weil man sich da auch auf Level und so einigen muss.

Ich wär für Variante 1. Was meint ihr?

Ich denke, so ab Mittwoch habe ich Zeit.

Wegen der Replays als Beweis für die Zeiten: wer keinen Webspace hat, schickt mir die Dinger einfach. Oder wir machen das Ganze auf Vertrauensbasis   

mfg


----------



## Dimebag (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

Als Ansporn hier schon mal meine Bestzeiten für die ersten 6 Level:

Level 1 – WARM UP

00:17:37 
http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto/dimebag1.rec

Level 2 – FLAT TRACK

00:22:14
http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto/dimebag2.rec

Level 3 – TWIN PEAKS

00:46:46
http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto/dimebag3.rec

Level 4 – OVER AND UNDER

00:49:56
http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto/dimebag4.rec

Level 5 – UPHILL BATTLE

00:31:82
http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto/dimebag5.rec

Level 6 – LONG HAUL

01:51:31
http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto/dimebag6.rec



Hat schon wer bessere Zeiten?  

mfg


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

Das Spiel ist geil.  
Ich schaffe zwar kaum ein Level, bin aber dabei.


----------



## Dumbi (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 12.06.2005 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon wer bessere Zeiten?


Ich arbeite noch daran...  *g*


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dumbi am 12.06.2005 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 12.06.2005 22:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito.


----------



## haloyager (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				fake-plastic-tree am 12.06.2005 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist geil.
> Ich schaffe zwar kaum ein Level, bin aber dabei.



Ich bin auch *dabei* 

mfg halo


----------



## Dimebag (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				fake-plastic-tree am 12.06.2005 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 12.06.2005 23:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gut   

Damit das Ganze organisatorisch auch möglich ist, schlage ich vor, wir machen das so: Pro Woche spielen wir 2 - 3 Level und am Ende werden die Bestzeiten gekührt. So bleibt das Ganze übersichtlich (und Langzeit-tauglich). 
Dann würde ich mich auch anbieten, die Tabellen zu organisieren.
So Dienstag oder Mittwoch geht's dann los. 

Üben, Marsch!


----------



## Dumbi (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 12.06.2005 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Ansporn hier schon mal meine Bestzeiten für die ersten 6 Level:
> Level 1 – WARM UP
> 00:17:37
> http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto/dimebag1.rec


00:17:28  
Aber das reicht noch nicht!


----------



## PForsberg (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dumbi am 13.06.2005 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 12.06.2005 22:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch dabei!!!

Wie wärs denn wenn man das so macht:

3 Levels pro Woche, jeder hat bis soundsoviel Uhr Zeit seine Bestzeit an den Ligamanager zu schicken. Dann gibts ne Tabelle und einen Sieger eines Laufs. Man kann ja einfach nen Screenshot von den Bestzeiten einschicken oder so. Bin aber mal gespannt wie das Turnier dann aussieht


----------



## Dimebag (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dumbi am 13.06.2005 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 12.06.2005 22:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ARGH*

Nein, das darf nicht sein!   

EDIT:  Ich habe gerade 00:16:84 geschafft     ( http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto/dimebag1.rec )

Vergesst nicht, eure Replays zu speichern!!

@ PForsberg

Ja, so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Da die Replays aber sehr klein sind, würde ich sagen, dass diese bei Beweisbedarf gespeichert werden. Man kann sich zwar auch welche aus dem Netz besorgen, aber da es ja hier um Spass geht, appelieren wir einfach mal an den Sportsgeist.

mfg


----------



## Dumbi (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 13.06.2005 00:36 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT:  Ich habe gerade 00:16:84 geschafft     ( http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto/dimebag1.rec )


00:16:85     
_edit:_ 00:16:76 beim zweiten Versuch.


----------



## zectOr (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

ich bin auch *dabei* 

aber bitte sagen was ich tun muss -__-  wenn das Turnier startet

mfg zectOr


----------



## Dimebag (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				zectOr am 13.06.2005 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch *dabei*
> 
> aber bitte sagen was ich tun muss -__-  wenn das Turnier startet
> 
> mfg zectOr




Also, zusammenfassend habe ich mir das so vorgestellt:

1 - Wir spielen jede Woche 3 Levels. Den Anfang der Woche gebe ich dann rechtzeitig bekannt. Diese Woche wird wohl morgen oder Mittwoch anfagen.

2 - Wir spielen die 3 ausgewählten Levels bis zur Perfektion (oder bis wir aufgeben   )

3 - Jeder speichert seine Bestzeit für die jeweiligen Level. 

4 - Ihr gebt die Bestzeit hier im Forum bekannt.

5 - Ihr schickt das Replay der Bestzeit an mich, per e-mail (Adresse gebe ich morgen bekannt).
Format der emails (bitte einhalten, sonst komm ich nicht klar):

Betreff: "Elastomania"
Als Anhang: das Replay mit folgendem Dateinamen: user(levelzahl).rec
Also, angenommen der User "Oberspacker" will seine Bestzeit für die Levels 5 und 18 einsenden, dann müssen die Dateien "Oberspacker5.rec" und "Oberspacker18.rec" heissen.
Dieser letzte Punkt ist sehr wichtig, sonst komme ich durcheinander - falsch benannte Dateien kann ich nicht miteinbeziehen.

Wenn jemand nach dem einschicken des Replays seine Zeit noch verbessert, kann er einfach eine neue Datei schicken, ich ersetze dann die alte, kein Problem. Versucht aber, das in Grenzen zu halten   


Alles relativ simpel, oder?



So zum ersten Vergleich könntet ihr ja schon mal eure Bestzeiten posten   

mfg


----------



## Dumbi (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 13.06.2005 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles relativ simpel, oder?


Ja, relativ.    
So, hier sind meine bisherigen Bestzeiten:
1)  00:16:76
2)  00:21:44
3)  00:46:14
4)  00:49:78
5)  00:29:81
6)  ich bin auch nicht perfekt...  *g*
7)  00:54:55


----------



## Dimebag (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dumbi am 13.06.2005 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 13.06.2005 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boah du scheinst das ja schon ziemlich gut drauf zu haben.
Naja, immerhin haste in Level 6 verschissen   

Ich sehe, ich muss noch viel üben


----------



## Dimebag (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dumbi schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier sind meine bisherigen Bestzeiten:
> 1)  00:16:76
> 2)  00:21:44
> 3)  00:46:14
> ...



boah du scheinst das ja schon ziemlich gut drauf zu haben.
Naja, immerhin haste in Level 6 verschissen   

*Ach ja: Wenn man einen Level überspringt, verliert man ja einen von 3 Skips. Diese kriegt man übrigens zurück, wenn man den Level dann doch packt!*

Ich sehe, ich muss noch viel üben


----------



## Dumbi (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 13.06.2005 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> boah du scheinst das ja schon ziemlich gut drauf zu haben.
> Naja, immerhin haste in Level 6 verschissen
> Ich sehe, ich muss noch viel üben


Habe ja auch bis spät in die Nacht geübt, solltest mal meine Augenringe sehen.


----------



## zectOr (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



> Hat schon wer bessere Zeiten?


1. 16:84
2. 20:99
3. 30:03 (trick) 
4. 47.60
5. 31.83
6. 1:47:91 hab aber keinen webspace



> bitte *nicht *darauf QUOTEN


----------



## Skimblecat (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 13.06.2005 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, zusammenfassend habe ich mir das so vorgestellt:
> 
> 1 - Wir spielen jede Woche 3 Levels. Den Anfang der Woche gebe ich dann rechtzeitig bekannt. Diese Woche wird wohl morgen oder Mittwoch anfagen.
> 
> ...



Das find ich in Ordnung, so bleibt das ganze etwas länger interessant und man hat genug Zeit zu üben!!


----------



## Dimebag (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

Also, im Prinzip geht's dann morgen Abend los!

@ zector

Ist doch egal, ob jemand auf deinen Post antwortet - dann machst du halt einen neuen. Ausserdem gehen dann deine Bestzeiten wahrscheinlich unter, wenn die immer an der gleichen Stelle stehen.
Ich bin mal gespannt auf deinen Trick für Level 3   

mfg


----------



## Dimebag (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

*-->>    Es geht los !*
Also, nochmal die Regeln, in der Übersicht:


1 - Wir spielen jede Woche 3 Levels. Den Anfang jeder Woche gebe ich dann rechtzeitig bekannt. 

2 - Üben, üben, üben...

3 - Jeder speichert seine Bestzeit für die jeweiligen Level. 

4 - Ihr schickt das Replay der Bestzeit an mich, per e-mail (Adresse gebe ich morgen bekannt).
Format der emails (bitte einhalten, sonst komm ich nicht klar):

Betreff: "Elastomania"

Text: Username - Level - Zeit

(also z.B. Oberspacker - Level 2 - 00:55:34

Als Anhang: das Replay mit folgendem Dateinamen: user(levelzahl).rec

Also, angenommen der User "Oberspacker" will seine Bestzeit für die Levels 5 und 18 einsenden, dann müssen die Dateien "Oberspacker5.rec" und "Oberspacker18.rec" heissen.
Dieser letzte Punkt ist sehr wichtig, sonst komme ich durcheinander - falsch benannte Dateien kann ich nicht miteinbeziehen.



Wenn jemand nach dem einschicken des Replays seine Zeit noch verbessert, kann er einfach eine neue Datei schicken, ich ersetze dann die alte, kein Problem. Versucht aber, das in Grenzen zu halten 


EDIT: Punkteverteilung pro Level:
1. Platz 6 Punkte
2. Platz 4 Punkte
3. Platz 2 Punkte
4. Platz 1 Punkt
-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Woche 1 ist eröffnet!*

Wir gehen das Game der Reihe nach durch, also in dieser Woche:

Level 1 - Warm Up
Level 2 - Flat Track
Level 3 - Twin Peaks


*EINSENDESCHLUSS FÜR DIE BESTZEITEN IST SONNTAG, 19.05. UM 0:00H !

DIE E-MAIL ADRESSE:  DIMEBAG (AT) SAPO . PT*

Mitmachen darf jeder, der ElastoMania nicht gut spielen kann. Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen, ausnahmsweise dürfen auch Computec Angestellte dabei sein. Alle 


*DER PREIS:*


1 - Viel Ehre und Würde (kommt bestimmt gut bei den Frauen: "Ey, ich hab das ElastoMania Turnier der PCGames Comm gewonnen")

2 - Ein Kasten original portugiesisches Bier (Super Bock), den ich dann auf den Gewinner trinke!

Uff geht's!


----------



## forestspyer (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 14.06.2005 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> *EINSENDESCHLUSS FÜR DIE BESTZEITEN IST SONNTAG, 19.05. UM 0:00H ! *


----------



## Dimebag (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				forestspyer am 14.06.2005 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 14.06.2005 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > *EINSENDESCHLUSS FÜR DIE BESTZEITEN IST SONNTAG, 19.05. UM 0:00H ! *



Huh?


----------



## Skimblecat (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

Alles klar, möge der Beste (also ich   ) gewinnen!!!


----------



## Dumbi (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 14.06.2005 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Mitmachen darf jeder, der ElastoMania nicht gut spielen kann.


In diesem Sinne: Möge der Schlechteste gewinnen.  


> *DER PREIS:*
> 1 - Viel Ehre und Würde (kommt bestimmt gut bei den Frauen: "Ey, ich hab das ElastoMania Turnier der PCGames Comm gewonnen")


lol  

*Euch allen Viel Glück!!!*


----------



## Max134 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dumbi am 14.06.2005 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 14.06.2005 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich möchte auch noch mitmachen, geht das noch?
ich denk mal schon oder


----------



## forestspyer (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

Bislang nicht so tolle Zeiten, aber naja, werd noch üben.   

01: 17:47
02: 20:88
03: 32:85


----------



## zectOr (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

Mal ne fräge: WIe kann ich bei den Replays die Zeit sehen?


----------



## PreasT (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				forestspyer am 14.06.2005 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 14.06.2005 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > *EINSENDESCHLUSS FÜR DIE BESTZEITEN IST SONNTAG, 19.05. UM 0:00H ! *




yeah leute.... ich bin sowas von dabei


----------



## element--skater (14. Juni 2005)

Nur so am Rande: Der Editor is geil


----------



## Dimebag (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				zectOr am 14.06.2005 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne fräge: WIe kann ich bei den Replays die Zeit sehen?



auf "T" drücken.




			
				Max134 am 14.06.2005 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte auch noch mitmachen, geht das noch?
> ich denk mal schon oder




Klar, jeder kann jederzeit einsteigen   

Ich werde euch alle roxXor rul0rn !


----------



## zectOr (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 14.06.2005 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 14.06.2005 13:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx


----------



## PreasT (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 13.06.2005 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine bisheringen Bestzeiten der ersten 3 Strecken sind :

1. 16:58
2. 20:74
3. 45:72

viel spass beim knacken....  

EDIT: * es gibt natürlich auch viedos davon.... *


----------



## zectOr (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



> 1. 16:58



1. 16:39 h3h3


----------



## Dimebag (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				zectOr am 14.06.2005 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> > 1. 16:58
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 16:39 h3h3



Ich bin unter 16 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zectOr (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 14.06.2005 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 14.06.2005 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das wird ne lange nacht


----------



## Dimebag (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				zectOr am 14.06.2005 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 14.06.2005 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, vor allem weisst du ja nicht WIE VIEL ich unter 16 bin


----------



## Klon1234 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



> Ja, vor allem weisst du ja nicht WIE VIEL ich unter 16 bin



Vom Alter her würde ich dich doch schon um einiges jünger als 16 schätzen^^     

Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst: Ihr habt die Demo geloaded, oder?!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## zectOr (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 14.06.2005 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 14.06.2005 15:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann fahr ich halt unter 15   

PS: das replay mit dem trick zu 3 werd ich erst ganz ganz ganz ganz spät einschicken. Aber ich hoffe 



Spoiler



für dich


 das du noch keine replays anschaust oder? 

mfg zectOr


----------



## Dimebag (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				zectOr am 14.06.2005 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: das replay mit dem trick zu 3 werd ich erst ganz ganz ganz ganz spät einschicken. Aber ich hoffe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ich guck mir die Replays erst Sonntag zum auswerten / prüfen an. Es soll gewinnen, wer am schnellsten ist und nicht wer am besten abguckt   

Ich hab mir Level 3 schon ein paar Mal angeguckt und schon so ein paar eigene "Tricks" gefunden, das Problem ist, ich fahr hinterher langsamer als auf die normale Tour


----------



## Dimebag (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				zectOr am 13.06.2005 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. 30:03 (trick)



Oh Mann, ich bin dir SOOO dicht auf den Fersen


----------



## Dumbi (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

Habe den Trick zwar schon herausgefunden (denke ich jedenfalls), schaffe es aber trotzdem nicht in weniger als 36 Sekunden.    
Egal, üben, üben, üben!


----------



## Dimebag (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dumbi am 15.06.2005 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe den Trick zwar schon herausgefunden (denke ich jedenfalls), schaffe es aber trotzdem nicht in weniger als 36 Sekunden.


Tja, is halt was für echte 



Spoiler



Möchtegern-


Profis   

Hat schon wer den Level 11 (Gravity Ride) geschafft? Ich komme nicht an die verschissene Blume


----------



## Dumbi (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 15.06.2005 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon wer den Level 11 (Gravity Ride) geschafft? Ich komme nicht an die verschissene Blume


Nope, bin auch bei Level 10 hängen geblieben.
Dafür schaffe ich Stufe eins jetzt in 00:15:67.
*eg*    
_edit:_ Habe jetzt auch Lvl. 11  
00:46:93  *g*


----------



## zectOr (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 14.06.2005 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 13.06.2005 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das 30:03 ist noch sehr ausbau fähig das hab ich beim ersten trick versuch geschafft


----------



## Dimebag (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				zectOr am 15.06.2005 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> das 30:03 ist noch sehr ausbau fähig das hab ich beim ersten trick versuch geschafft



Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass ihr euch was böses einfangt,  alle eure Replays verliert und dann nie mehr an eure Bestzeiten rankommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spass beiseite, ihr habt einfach zu viel Zeit zum üben... geht arbeiten, ihr faulen Säcke! Ich   allein muss siegen!


----------



## Dumbi (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 15.06.2005 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass ihr euch was böses einfangt, alle eure Replays verliert und dann nie mehr an eure Bestzeiten rankommt


Sicherungskopien, harhar.


> Spass beiseite, ihr habt einfach zu viel Zeit zum üben...


Nö, wir können's einfach!


----------



## zectOr (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dumbi am 15.06.2005 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 15.06.2005 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haut ihr auch soviel auf eure tastatur?  :-o 

mfg zectOr


----------



## Dimebag (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				zectOr am 15.06.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> [Haut ihr auch soviel auf eure tastatur?  :-o


Ja, und auf alle möglichen anderen Stellen   

Was mir auffällt, dies ist eines der wenigen Spiele, wo ich verkrampft auf die "Gas geben" Taste drücke, weil ich will dass die verfluchte Mühle schneller fährt


----------



## zectOr (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 15.06.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 15.06.2005 16:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich bei "NFS2" auch getan so das mein finger immer weh tat...   

mfg zectOr

edit: beim 3ding bin ich jetzt weit unter 30 h3h3 
edit: noch weiter


----------



## Dimebag (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				zectOr am 15.06.2005 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: beim 3ding bin ich jetzt weit unter 30
> edit: noch weiter



Ach, du auch?


----------



## PreasT (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 15.06.2005 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 15.06.2005 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na... wer hat hier zu viel zeit   

Ich bin seit ich meine bis jetzt besten Zeiten gepostet habe garnicht mehr zum spielen gekommen....  

Aber keine sorge... ich mach euch eh alle fertig


----------



## Dimebag (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				PreasT am 15.06.2005 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 15.06.2005 22:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30 min pro Tag reichen völlig


----------



## kay2 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

Ich komm bei 7 nicht weiter... wie muss ich darunter fallen , damit iuch an die dumme blume komm? 

kann ma pls jemand eine demo hochladen?


----------



## Dimebag (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				kay2 am 16.06.2005 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm bei 7 nicht weiter... wie muss ich darunter fallen , damit iuch an die dumme blume komm?
> 
> kann ma pls jemand eine demo hochladen?



Wäre ja noch schöner   

Du musst oben von der Plattform gegen die Wand springen, so dass du etwas von ihr abprallst und dann im Fallen die Blume erwischt.

mfg


----------



## Dumbi (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

Postet mal ein paar eurer Zeiten, ich möchte wissen wie schlecht ihr seid!


----------



## Dimebag (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dumbi am 17.06.2005 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Postet mal ein paar eurer Zeiten, ich möchte wissen wie schlecht ihr seid!



Mach du den Anfang


----------



## Dimebag (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 15.06.2005 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> alle eure Replays verliert und dann nie mehr an eure Bestzeiten rankommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Au weia, der Schuss ging nach hinten los!!  


So Leute, ich fahr jetzt ins Wochenende, wie gesagt, Sonntag Nacht müssen die replays bei   DIMEBAG (AT) SAPO . PT  sein.
Je nach Zeit poste ich die Resultate dann Montag oder Dienstag, ob ich vorher noch online komme, weiss ich nicht.

Meine Bestzeit für Level2 ist auf immer und ewig verloren, ich schaff das nie wieder so gut   

Naja, dann gewinn ich halt die anderen 17 Level   

bid denn


----------



## Dimebag (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

So, ich habe bereits ein paar Bestzeiten erhalten, und ich muss sagen, einige Zeiten sind obszön gut, ich glaube, ich gewinne nicht einen Level   

So weit ich weiss, hat sich auch niemand irgendwelche perfekten Replays gezogen, sehr schön    

Das wird alles gaaaanz knapp, aber PreasT scheint bis jetzt Favorit...

wenn ihr wollt, habt ihr noch etwas Zeit


----------



## zectOr (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 19.06.2005 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe bereits ein paar Bestzeiten erhalten, und ich muss sagen, einige Zeiten sind obszön gut, ich glaube, ich gewinne nicht einen Level
> 
> So weit ich weiss, hat sich auch niemand irgendwelche perfekten Replays gezogen, sehr schön
> 
> ...



ich bin aber besser als PreasT    ich hoffe doch meine replays sind angekommen? ahhh in Panik ausbrech


----------



## Dimebag (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				zectOr am 20.06.2005 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin aber besser als PreasT    ich hoffe doch meine replays sind angekommen? ahhh in Panik ausbrech



Ja, deine replays sind da, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe...

Heute Abend sind die Ergebnisse online


----------



## zectOr (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				Dimebag am 20.06.2005 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 20.06.2005 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der betrügt


----------



## Dimebag (20. Juni 2005)

*WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*

So, sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, hier die Ergebnisse der ersten Woche...


*Level 1 – WARM UP*

1 – Dimebag: 00:15:47 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/dimebag1.rec
2 – PreasT: 00:15:64 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/PreasT01.rec
3 – Dumbi: 00:15:67 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/dumbi1.rec
4 – zectOr: 00:15:81 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/zectOr1.rec
5 – PForsberg: 00:16:10 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/PForsi01.rec
6 – Skimblecat: 00:16:70 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/skimble1.rec



*Level 2 – FLAT TRACK*

1 – PreasT: 00:19:67 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/PreasT02.rec
2 – Dimebag: 00:20:24 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/dimebag2.rec
3 – zectOr: 00:20:38 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/zectOr2.rec
4 – Dumbi: 00:20:54 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/dumbi2.rec
4 – PForsberg: 00:20:54 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/PForsi02.rec
6 – Skimblecat: 00:21:17 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/skimble2.rec



*Level 3 – TWIN PEAKS*

1 – PreasT: 00:26:40 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/PreasT03.rec
2 – Dimebag: 00:26:54 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/dimebag3.rec
3 – zectOr: 00:27:70 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/zectOr3.rec
4 – Skimblecat: 00:31:46 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/skimble3.rec
5 – Dumbi: 00:31:54 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/dumbi3.rec
6 – PForsberg: 00:32:37 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto1/PForsi03.rec



*Das bringt uns nach Adam Riese zu folgendem Zwischenstand:*

1 - PreasT: 16 Punkte
2 - Dimebag: 14 Punkte
3 - zectOr: 5 Punkte
4 - Dumbi: 3 Punkte
5 - Skimblecat und Pforsberg: 1 Punkt




ERSTE EINDRÜCKE:

 - Skimblecat und PForsberg haben die Konkurrenz unterschätzt und müssen sich nun sagen lassen: "üben, üben, Marsch Marsch!"   

 - PreasT muss leider aus dem Turnier ausgeschlossen werden (siehe Teilnahmebedingungen: "jeder, der Elastomania nicht gut spielen kann"). Naja, dieses Mal drücken wir noch ein Auge zu.

- Durch das gewählte Punktesystem sieht der Abstand zwischen den Teilnehmern grösser aus, als er ist.

- Alle Zeiten sind insgesamt besser, als ich im Durchschnitt erwartet hätte (auch meine)   Aber: die echten Kracher kommen ja noch    

- PreasT nervt und muss sterben.

- zectOr hat sich zu früh in Sicherheit gewogen und muss sich nun in den nächsten Levels beweisen.


DIENSTAG GEHT'S WEITER,  WAHRSCHEINLICH MIT MEHR ALS 3 LEVELS, DAMIT DIE SACHE NICHT GANZ SO LANGE DAUERT (URLAUB, ETC...)

Jeder, der noch einsteigen will: immer zu!!


mfg


----------



## zectOr (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*



> bla



verdammt    ich hab euch wirklich unterschätzt   aber es ist ja noch nichts entschieden....


----------



## Dumbi (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*



			
				Dimebag am 20.06.2005 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> *Das bringt uns nach Adam Riese zu folgendem Zwischenstand:*
> 1 - PreasT: 16 Punkte
> 2 - Dimebag: 14 Punkte
> 3 - zectOr: 5 Punkte
> ...


Vierter Platz 



Spoiler



von fünf Plätzen


!   
Boah bin ich gut!!!


----------



## Dimebag (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*



			
				Dumbi am 20.06.2005 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Vierter Platz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, es gibt doch sechs Plätze, der 5. ist halt 2 x belegt   

Wer weiss, vielleicht kriegt am Ende auch der letzte Platz die Preise   


Es ist übrigens interessant zu sehen, wie unterschiedlich der "Trick" in Level 3 angewendet wurde


----------



## Dumbi (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*



			
				Dimebag am 20.06.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 20.06.2005 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sechs Plätze also. Das wird ja immer besser!


----------



## PForsberg (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*



			
				Dumbi am 20.06.2005 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 20.06.2005 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Baby ich rocke  

Und zuerst hab ich mich gefreut "Juhuuu ich bin 6ter !!! " 

Naja üben, üben, üben, außerdem zählt ja der Olympische Gedanke

Edit: Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass in der Punkterangliste mein Name falsch geschrieben ist


----------



## Dimebag (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*



			
				PForsberg am 20.06.2005 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah Baby ich rocke
> 
> Und zuerst hab ich mich gefreut "Juhuuu ich bin 6ter !!! "



Ist ja auch ein gutes Ergebnis - man muss bedenken, dass nur noch die Elite übrig geblieben ist, denn ca. 4 - 5 Interressenten haben bei unserer Kompetenz die Segel gestrichen und sich klammheimlich davongemacht... Feiglinge *g*


----------



## bierchen (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*



			
				Dimebag am 20.06.2005 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> DIENSTAG GEHT'S WEITER,  WAHRSCHEINLICH MIT MEHR ALS 3 LEVELS, DAMIT DIE SACHE NICHT GANZ SO LANGE DAUERT (URLAUB, ETC...)


Der Satz geht mir nicht in den Kopf  
Mehr als 3 Levels, damit die Sache nicht so lange dauert  

Ich brauch den Trick für Level 3! Außerdem noch viel viel Übung. Dann steig ich evtl. auch mit ein  .Bisher bin ich noch nicht konkurrenzfähig


----------



## Dimebag (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*



			
				bierchen am 21.06.2005 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 20.06.2005 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn wir mehr als 3 Levels pro Woche spielen, brauchen wir weniger Wochen...

Üb einfach mal die nächsten 3 Levels, wir posten dann hier auch ab und zu die Bestzeiten, damit du 'ne Orientierung hast.

Was den Trick zu Level 3 angeht: du kannst dir doch die Replays ziehen (siehe die Links oben).   

mfg


----------



## bierchen (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*

Oh Mann, da stand ich aber auf der Leitung   
Ich meinte halt, dass es mehr Arbeit für Dich ist, wenn wir mehr Levels spielen. Deswegen kam ich da jetzt durcheinander 

Ah, ja, die Replays.... Mal gucken...

Thx Dime 

*EDIT*: Apropos Arbeit: Ich hätte da einen Vorschlag, wie Du den Arbeitsaufwand minimieren könntest, Dime. Und zwar postet jeder hier seine Bestzeiten und am Ende der Spielzeit müssen die jeweils Besten auf den Plätzen mit Punkten ihre Spielzeit mit dem Replay belegen. Kann es einer nicht, fliegt er raus und der Nächstbeste, der seine Zeit beweisen kann kommt in die Punkteliste. Na ja, nur so ein Vorschlag


----------



## Skimblecat (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*

Buhuuuu...ich bin schlecht!!


----------



## Dumbi (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*



			
				Skimblecat am 21.06.2005 02:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Buhuuuu...ich bin schlecht!!


Bingo!    
*weiter mach*
4)  00:46:37
5)  00:29:81
6)  01:59:79
Die ersten Best



Spoiler



schlechtst


zeiten.


----------



## PreasT (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*



			
				Dimebag am 20.06.2005 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> So, sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> - PreasT muss leider aus dem Turnier ausgeschlossen werden (siehe Teilnahmebedingungen: "jeder, der Elastomania nicht gut spielen kann"). Naja, dieses Mal drücken wir noch ein Auge zu.
> ...




Vielen Dank für die Blumen      

Ich hätte um ehrlich zu sein selber NIE damit gerechnet, das ich so gut abschneide, vor allem nicht im lvl.2,  da das von mir schon wirklich verhasst war...

Aber ihr werdet sehen, das ich in den nächsten levels mit pech nicht mehr vorne aufgelistet sein werde

PS: der zectOr wird sich wohl schön ärgern


----------



## Dimebag (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*



			
				Dumbi am 21.06.2005 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> *weiter mach*
> 4)  00:46:37



Die Zeit ist fett! So in der Richtung hänge ich auch gerade, aber wenn ich die Saltos im unteren Tunnel erstmal richtig hinkriege, kommt keiner an mich ran!

@Skimblecat: Das wird schon   Wie gesagt, unter Umständen kriegt auch der letzte die Preise   

@ bierchen: Bis jetzt geht's, sollte das ganze zu viel Arbeit werden, überdenk ich das. 

Ich habe meine Bestzeiten gerade nicht zur Hand, aber ich werde euch alle roXxOrn


----------



## bierchen (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*

Wenn meine Zeiten nicht bald erheblich besser werden, muss ich vorzeitig aufgeben 
Wenn nur das Wörtchen "wenn" nicht wär' 

@ Dime: Wärst schon etwas früher mit dem Spiel gekommen, dann hätte ich mir GTA SA sparen können


----------



## PForsberg (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*

@Bierchen: Mach doch einfach mit, unter Wettbewerbsbedingungen wirste bestimmt noch besser  Außerdem tut es dir ja nicht weh deine Zeiten einzuschicken.

Mein Saisonziel ist klar: Nicht letzter werden und immer mal so den ein oder anderen Punkt abstauben


----------



## Dimebag (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 1 - DIE ERGEBNISSE*



			
				PreasT am 21.06.2005 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte um ehrlich zu sein selber NIE damit gerechnet, das ich so gut abschneide, vor allem nicht im lvl.2,  da das von mir schon wirklich verhasst war...



Wär auch ganz nett, wenn du und alle anderen ab und an mal ihre Bestzeiten posten würdet, oder zumindest Andeutungen (so "ich bin unter 55 Sekunden"). Das haben letzte Woche nur ich und zectOr (und Dumbi ab und zu) gemacht - das ist immer ganz lustig, wie man sich dann gegenseitig ansticheln kann


----------



## Dimebag (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*

Ok, lasset die Spiele wieder beginnen 



Spoiler



(wider den guten Verstand)



*Wie angedeutet, spielen wir diese Woche 4 Level*:

*4. Over and Under 
5. Uphill Battle 
6. Long Haul 
7. Hi Flyer *

Langsam fängt es an, wirklich knifflig zu werden, denn diese Level haben bieten jede Menge verschiedene Techniken, um hier und da eine Zehntelsekunde rauszuholen   

Und, wie immer: möge der schlechteste den meisten Spass haben!  

EDIT: Ach ja, Einsendeschluss wieder Sonntag um Mitternacht


----------



## zectOr (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 21.06.2005 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, lasset die Spiele wieder beginnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin kurz davor frühzeitig aufzugeben, denn als deutscher in ein Turnier zu ziehen und nicht zu gewinnen ist eine schande        

^^ mfg zectOr ^^


----------



## PreasT (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				zectOr am 21.06.2005 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 21.06.2005 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur, weil du so schlecht bis


----------



## Dumbi (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 21.06.2005 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> *4. Over and Under
> 5. Uphill Battle
> 6. Long Haul
> 7. Hi Flyer *


Wie sehr ich mich auch anstrenge, ich werde einfach nicht besser:
4)  00:46:37
5)  00:29:81
6)  01:59:79
7)  00:54:55


----------



## Dimebag (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dumbi am 22.06.2005 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 21.06.2005 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei froh, du hast wenigstens Zeit zum üben.
Aber heute Abend muss ich auch mal wieder ran, murhahrhrhrhr


----------



## tohei (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dumbi am 22.06.2005 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 21.06.2005 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, bin auch dabei. Hier meine ersten Zeiten!
4) 00:43:92
5) 00:30:45 
6) 01:55:75
7) 00:50:52

Irgendwie geht jetzt nicht mehr, naja werd noch etwas üben! Viel Spass noch.


----------



## Dimebag (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				tohei am 22.06.2005 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin auch dabei. Hier meine ersten Zeiten!
> 4) 00:43:92
> 5) 00:30:45
> 6) 01:55:75
> ...



Wenn du noch besser wirst, müssen wir dich leider ausschliessen   

Willkommen im Club der Elasto Freaks   
Hier herrscht Gameplay über Grafik (und vor allem über Sound)   

Die Regeln (von wegen Replays einschicken und so) kennst du alle? Ansonsten fische ich die nochmal raus.

Also, Hals- und Beinbruch


----------



## bierchen (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 22.06.2005 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> tohei am 22.06.2005 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*dafürstimm* 


> Willkommen im Club der Elasto Freaks
> Hier herrscht Gameplay über Grafik (und vor allem über Sound)
> 
> Die Regeln (von wegen Replays einschicken und so) kennst du alle? Ansonsten fische ich die nochmal raus.
> ...


Ja, ja nur allzuoft  

So'n Mist 
*üben geh*


----------



## PForsberg (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 22.06.2005 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> tohei am 22.06.2005 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allem den Sound hab ich als erstes Ausgemacht  Immer nur Winamp im Hintergrund 

Meine Zeiten:

4) 0:49:07
5) 0:31:12
6) 2:07:65
7) 0:54:86

Zu meiner Verteidigung sei gesagt, dass ich die letzten 2 noch nicht geübt habe!


----------



## Dumbi (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 22.06.2005 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 22.06.2005 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe Keine Zeit zum üben, ich muss nebenher noch die FEAR MP Beta zocken.


----------



## bierchen (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				PForsberg am 22.06.2005 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> 4) 0:49:07
> 5) 0:31:12
> 6) 2:07:65
> 7) 0:54:86


Wenns dabei bleibt, bin ich ja doch einigermaßen im Rennen.
Ich stimme übrigens auch noch dafür, Dumbi auszuschließen


----------



## Dumbi (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				bierchen am 22.06.2005 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stimme übrigens auch noch dafür, Dumbi auszuschließen


Bin dir wohl haushoch überlegen, was?


----------



## Dimebag (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				tohei am 22.06.2005 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin auch dabei. Hier meine ersten Zeiten!
> 4) 00:43:92



Diese Zeit wäre schon mal geknackt....   

Auf zu Level 5! So in 5 Minuten dürfte ich mich wieder melden


----------



## bierchen (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 23.06.2005 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> tohei am 22.06.2005 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Bei Level 4 gebe ich auf. Das wird nichts mehr. Aber meine Zeit in Level 6 ist bisher ungeschlagen, nach allem was man hier sieht


----------



## Dimebag (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 23.06.2005 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf zu Level 5! So in 5 Minuten dürfte ich mich wieder melden



Ja, da bin ich wieder...



			
				Dumbi am 22.06.2005 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [Wie sehr ich mich auch anstrenge, ich werde einfach nicht besser:
> 
> 5)  00:29:81



OMFG, wir haben einen Einstand    

@bierchen: soll ich dir mein Replay schicken? Vielleicht lernst du ja was


----------



## bierchen (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 23.06.2005 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 23.06.2005 00:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit, DU auch noch! Ich bin bei 00:29:82  

Irgendwer deutlich unter 1:55:00 im Level 6?


----------



## tohei (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				bierchen am 23.06.2005 01:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 23.06.2005 01:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupp, bin jetzt bei einer 1:37:76!


----------



## PForsberg (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				tohei am 23.06.2005 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 23.06.2005 01:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buuuh da kann ich ja mal wieder einpacken 

Hab mich jetz mal ein bisschen verbesser bin im 6ten bei 1:51


----------



## Dumbi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*

5)  00:29:11


----------



## PreasT (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				PForsberg am 23.06.2005 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> tohei am 23.06.2005 10:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG !!

Mir fällt gerade ein, das ich diese woche vollkommen vergessen habe ELMA zu zoggen....   

Aber keine sorge... ich hab ja noch n bisschen zeit, um euch in den Boden zu spielen


----------



## zectOr (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*

 

soeben habe ich meinen ElastoMania ordner mitsamt replays weg formatiert     und es waren wirklich gute zeiten für die zweite woche dabei   

mfg zectOr


----------



## Dimebag (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				zectOr am 24.06.2005 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> soeben habe ich meinen ElastoMania ordner mitsamt replays weg formatiert     und es waren wirklich gute zeiten für die zweite woche dabei
> 
> mfg zectOr



Kopf hoch, ist mir auch passiert und bin doch noch 2. geworden   

@ PreasT: du willst uns ja nur wieder verarschen


----------



## PreasT (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 24.06.2005 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> @ PreasT: du willst uns ja nur wieder verarschen



nein, man.... stimmt wirklich... im mom hab ich noch voll die schlechten zeiten, und kann nur noch morgen und am sonntag richtig zoggen...  

wie kommt ihr eigentlich drauf, das ich euch verarschen würde...  

ich glaube ihr habt alle eine falsche einschätzung über mich ...


----------



## Dumbi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*

Bin gerade dabei, die 55-Sekunden-Marke bei Level 7 zu knacken.


----------



## Dimebag (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				tohei am 23.06.2005 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 23.06.2005 01:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*PWNED *  hrhrhrhrh


----------



## Dimebag (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dumbi am 24.06.2005 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade dabei, die 55-Sekunden-Marke bei Level 7 zu knacken.



Tja Dumbi, da muss aber noch die eine oder andere Sekunde von weg


----------



## Dumbi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 24.06.2005 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 24.06.2005 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wollte euch nur nicht die ganze Hoffnung nehmen!


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				tohei am 22.06.2005 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 22.06.2005 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4) 54.70
5) 32.57
6) 1.47.28
7) 1.04.81


----------



## Dumbi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				fake-plastic-tree am 24.06.2005 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> 4) 54.70
> 5) 32.57
> 6) 1.47.28
> 7) 1.04.81


Hast aber noch ne Menge Arbeit vor dir!


----------



## bierchen (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*

Wie wärs, wenn der erste immer automatisch disqualifiziert wird  
Wär doch ne idee. Auf das der zweitbeste gewinnt


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dumbi am 24.06.2005 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast aber noch ne Menge Arbeit vor dir!



So kann man's auch sagen.


----------



## Dimebag (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				bierchen am 24.06.2005 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs, wenn der erste immer automatisch disqualifiziert wird
> Wär doch ne idee. Auf das der zweitbeste gewinnt



Dann hast du immer noch eine Chance auf den 6. Platz!


----------



## Dumbi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 24.06.2005 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 24.06.2005 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7)  00:49:46       Harhar!!!
Meine momentanen Zeiten sind also:
4)  00:44:57
5)  00:29:11
6)  01:59:79
7)  00:49:46


----------



## Dimebag (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dumbi am 25.06.2005 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> 7)  00:49:46       Harhar!!!



Sorry, Dumbi   
Ok, aber Level 5 verschenke ich...


----------



## Dumbi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 25.06.2005 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 25.06.2005 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Ok, aber Level 5 verschenke ich...


----------



## bierchen (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*

Level 7: Bisher schätzungsweise 30mal probiert. Davon erfolgreich: einmal


----------



## Dumbi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				bierchen am 25.06.2005 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Level 7: Bisher schätzungsweise 30mal probiert. Davon erfolgreich: einmal


Und wie erfolgreich genau?


----------



## Dimebag (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*

*Mir scheint, ein paar Leute haben vergessen, ihre Bestzeiten einzusenden.*
Bisher habe ich nur die von Tohei, Dumbi und bierchen.


Also, schnell nachholen:  dimebag (AT) sapo . pt

mfg


----------



## tohei (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 27.06.2005 01:24 schrieb:
			
		

> *Mir scheint, ein paar Leute haben vergessen, ihre Bestzeiten einzusenden.*
> Bisher habe ich nur die von Tohei, Dumbi und bierchen.
> 
> 
> ...



So, und wie sieht es jetzt mit den Rankings aus?


----------



## Dimebag (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				tohei am 27.06.2005 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> So, und wie sieht es jetzt mit den Rankings aus?



Immer mit die Ruhe, bin auf der Arbeit.    Heute Abend dürfte ich die Ergebnisse online haben.

mfg


----------



## Dumbi (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 27.06.2005 01:24 schrieb:
			
		

> *Mir scheint, ein paar Leute haben vergessen, ihre Bestzeiten einzusenden.*
> Bisher habe ich nur die von Tohei, Dumbi und bierchen.


Das gibt dann aber einen kleinen Punktebonus für uns, oder?


----------



## zectOr (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dumbi am 27.06.2005 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 27.06.2005 01:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich konnte meine nicht einsenden weil sich mein Mainboard aufgehängt hat.. siehe auch hier und gestern hatte ich dann noch etliche weitere probs... aber da es jetzt eh schon zuspät ist... oder?

mfg zectOr


----------



## PreasT (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				zectOr am 27.06.2005 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 27.06.2005 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*** SHIT *** *** SHIT *** *** SHIT *** *** SHIT *** *** SHIT *** *** SHIT *** 

Ich wusste, ich hatte gestern noch was vor.....    

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es schon zu spät iss, die replays zu senden, oder


----------



## Dimebag (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				PreasT am 27.06.2005 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 27.06.2005 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, schickt alles bis heute Abend so gegen 6-7 Uhr ein, dann ist's noch rechtzeitig...

mfg


----------



## Dimebag (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*

So Leute, an alle verspäteten: Letzter Aufruf!

Wenn ihr so in der nächsten Stunde die Ergebnisse einschickt, wird wieder alles gut    

bis gleich...


----------



## PreasT (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - Uff geht's!*



			
				Dimebag am 27.06.2005 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, an alle verspäteten: Letzter Aufruf!
> 
> Wenn ihr so in der nächsten Stunde die Ergebnisse einschickt, wird wieder alles gut
> 
> bis gleich...



Ich habe meine zeiten hoffentlich noch in der Schonfrist gemailt.... 

beim verfassen von dem eintrag fällt mir gerade noch auf, das ich so in hektick war, um die replays zu senden, das ich vergessen habe, in die mail die bescheidenen  zeiten zu schreiben.... sorry Dimebag


----------



## Dimebag (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - DIE STUNDE DER WAHRHEIT !!*

@ PreasT: keine Ursache, ich guck mir eh so gut wie alle an...


*SO, DIE WÜRFEL FÜR WOCHE 2 SIND GEFALLEN*

*LEVEL 4 - Over and Under*

1 - Dimebag - 00:42:73 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/dimebag4.rec
2 - Tohei - 00:43:95 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/tohei04.rec
3 - Dumbi - 00:44:57 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/dumbi4.rec
4 - PreasT - 00:45: 84 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/PreasT04.rec
5 - bierchen - 00:46:81 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/bierch04.rec
6 - PForsberg: 00:49:07 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/PForsi04.rec

*LEVEL 5 - Uphill Battle*

1 - Dumbi - 00:29:10 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/dumbi5.rec
2 - bierchen und Dimebag - 00:29:81 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/bierch05.rec http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/dimebag5.rec
4 - Tohei - 00:30:40 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/tohei05.rec
5 - PForsberg - 00:31:10 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/PForsi05.rec
6 - PreasT - 00:31:31 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/PreasT05.rec


*LEVEL 6 - Long Haul*

1 - Dimebag - 01:36:46 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/dimebag6.rec
2 - Tohei und bierchen - 01:37:73 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/tohei06.rec http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/bierch06.rec
4 - PreasT - 01:39:43 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/PreasT06.rec
5 - PForsberg - 01:51:70 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/PForsi06.rec
6 - Dumbi - 01:59:79 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/dumbi6.rec


*LEVEL 7 - Hi Flyer*

1 - Dimebag - 00:49:10 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/dimebag7.rec
2 - Tohei - 00:49:20 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/tohei07.rec
3 - Dumbi - 00:49:46 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/dumbi7.rec
4 - PreasT - 00:52:64 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/PreasT07.rec
5 - bierchen - 00:59:46 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto2/bierch07.rec
(PForsberg hat diesen Level nicht eingeschickt)


Das macht, wie immer gelten die Regeln von Adam Riese, folgenden Zwischenstand Woche 1 + Woche 2: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 - Dimebag (wer sonst   ) - 36 Punkte
2 - PreasT - 19 Punkte
3 - Dumbi und Tohei - jeweils 13 Punkte
5 - bierchen - 8 Punkte
6 - zectOr (wo steckst du, komm schon!) - 5 Punkte
7 - Skimblecat und PForsberg - jeweils 1 Punkt


ERSTES FAZIT VON WOCHE 1

a) Ich rule hier total, ihr Loser!   
b) Tohei ist höchster Neueinsteiger, Respekt! Auf Anhieb 13 Punkte!   
c) PreasT hält sich zwar noch, wird (und muss!!!) aber bald abkacken.   
d) bierchen schlägt sich wacker auf die vorderen Ränge, auch in seiner ersten Woche.   
e) zectOr hätte hier schon einiges regeln können, hoffentlich kommt er bald wieder zum zocken.
f) Skimble ist ein Feigling.     
g) PForsberg ist ein Sportsfreund - nächste Woche gibt's hoffentlich wieder Punkte...

So, nun lasset das Gebashe beginnen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bierchen (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - DIE STUNDE DER WAHRHEIT !!*

Menno, Level 6 wollte ich gewinnen, alle anderen hatte ich eh schon aufgegeben  

Übrigens würde *ich* es begrüßen, wenn Du auch eine Tabelle für die jeweilige Woche aufstellen würdest 

Außerdem siehts bei mir für die nächste Runde ganz schlecht aus. Ich schaff Level 8 nicht 



			
				Dimebag am 27.06.2005 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> a) Ich rule hier total, ihr Loser!


Bescheiß0r


----------



## Dimebag (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - DIE STUNDE DER WAHRHEIT !!*



			
				bierchen am 27.06.2005 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Menno, Level 6 wollte ich gewinnen, alle anderen hatte ich eh schon aufgegeben
> 
> Übrigens würde *ich* es begrüßen, wenn Du auch eine Tabelle für die jeweilige Woche aufstellen würdest




Ja bierchen, du hast einen ganz tollen 4. Platz in dieser Woche geschafft *tätschel*



> Außerdem siehts bei mir für die nächste Runde ganz schlecht aus. Ich schaff Level 8 nicht



Wie gesagt, einfach skippen und erstmal den nächsten angreifen...



> Bescheiß0r



Amateur *g*


----------



## tohei (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 2 - DIE STUNDE DER WAHRHEIT !!*

Yeah, gleich auf Platz 3 in der Weltrangliste gefahren!  

Wieso ist Dimebag wohl so gut???  

@Dimebag: Wenn es wie bei Level 5 zwei gleich platzierte gibt, werden die nächsten dann nicht auf die nachfolgenden Plätze rücken und dieser nicht ausgelassen wird?!

So auf zur nächsten Schlacht! Viel erfolg


----------



## Dimebag (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				tohei am 28.06.2005 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> @Dimebag: Wenn es wie bei Level 5 zwei gleich platzierte gibt, werden die nächsten dann nicht auf die nachfolgenden Plätze rücken und dieser nicht ausgelassen wird?!



Also, ich kenne das so, dass bei Tabellen 2 gleichplatzierte Mitstreiter so gehandhabt werden, wie ich das gemacht habe. Ist AFAIK sogar in z.B. der Bundesliga so.
In Level 5 hat dich das einen Punkt gekostet, ist natürlich nicht optimal, aber sieh's halt so: du MUSST einfach die beste Zeit fahren, dann brauchst du dich nicht um solche Sachen kümmern    


SO, DIE LEVEL FÜR WOCHE 3 SIND:

*8. Tag 
9. Tunnel Terror 
10. The Steppes 
11. Gravity Ride *

Ich glaube, level 11 habe ich noch nie geschafft, weil ich nicht an die Blume rankomme. Ein paar Tipps wären sehr nett   *schleim*

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe, ihr kackt alle fürchterlich ab...   Viel Erfolg dabei


----------



## PreasT (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 28.06.2005 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> tohei am 28.06.2005 09:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so.... jetz finde ich doch endlich mal wieder zeit mich zu melden.... 

Der punktestand ist natürlich für mich jetz nicht so rasend, aber ich hatte ja auch keine zeit, die letzen levels zu üben bzw. überhaupt richtig zu spielen, da ich die ganze letze woche ziemlich was um die ohren hatte....

ABER JETZT IST PREAST (hoffentlich) BACK UM EUCH ALLE ZU RULEN !!!


----------



## Dimebag (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				PreasT am 28.06.2005 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ABER JETZT IST PREAST (hoffentlich) BACK UM EUCH ALLE ZU RULEN !!!




Pfff.... träum weiter *tätschel*


----------



## zectOr (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 29.06.2005 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 28.06.2005 22:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich werde nun auch wieder mitzocken sofern es mein PC mitmacht   -> Hardwarehungrieges Spiel    

aber den Weltmeistertitel werd ich wohl nicht mehr bekommen

_Elma installieren geh_

mfg zectOr

helft mir


----------



## tohei (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*

So ihr und wie läufts?

Welche Zeiten habt ihr? Nur aus Interesse natürlich!  

Hier mal meine:
Level 8 - 00:42:97
Level 9 - 02:07:52
Level10 - 00:42:93
Level 11 - 00:36:59

So jetzt seht mal zu wie ihr diese Zeiten, die ich nach vielen Stunden, ach was sag ich Wochen voller Training gefahren bin!!


----------



## Dimebag (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				tohei am 30.06.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr und wie läufts?
> 
> Welche Zeiten habt ihr? Nur aus Interesse natürlich!
> 
> ...



Ich hatte noch keine Zeit - aber jemand (den ich zu seiner eigenen Sicherheit nicht nennen will) hat mir ein Replay von Level 11 gesteckt, so dass ich diesen Level nun auch packe.

FAZIT: *Ihr habt keine Chance! *


----------



## tohei (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 30.06.2005 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> tohei am 30.06.2005 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So so, du bist also auf Fremdhilfe angewiesen? Jetzt darf sich jeder seinen Teil denken?!?  
Wir werden ja sehen wer bei den offiziellen Elasto Weltmeisterschaften die Nase vorn hatt.
 

Viel Glück noch mit Level 11!


----------



## Dimebag (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				tohei am 30.06.2005 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> So so, du bist also auf Fremdhilfe angewiesen? Jetzt darf sich jeder seinen Teil denken?!?



Nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen - das war ein Teilnehmer hier aus dem Forum, der sich gütig gezeigt hat, als ich sagte, dass ich Level 11 nicht packe.

Meine Zeiten sind nicht irgendwie von anderen gefahren. Nein, denn ich bin *SUPER!* harhar


----------



## PreasT (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 30.06.2005 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> tohei am 30.06.2005 17:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAS FÜR EIN VERRÄTER WAR DAS ??? <<< dimebag ist der ERSTE!!! es wäre nicht unbedingt schlimm gewesen, wenn der ein level nicht gehabt hätte... dann hätten wir ihn wenigstens wieder ein bisschen auf den boden der tatsachen ziehen können   

und jezt:

NENNT MIR SEINEN NAMEN, UND ER STIRBT DURCH MEINE HAND  

aber ich werde euch sowieso alle vernichtend schlagen  , obwohl meine zeiten wahrscheinlich noch nicht so berauschen sind.....

mfg
preast


----------



## bierchen (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 30.06.2005 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte noch keine Zeit - aber jemand (den ich zu seiner eigenen Sicherheit nicht nennen will) hat mir ein Replay von Level 11 gesteckt, so dass ich diesen Level nun auch packe.[/b]


Dime, Du Bescheiß0r! Rück sofort dieses Replay raus, sonst, sonst............................



Spoiler



kannst Du Dein Turnier alleine spielen


  

Gleiche Rechte für alle!!! *Revolution ausruf*


----------



## Dimebag (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				bierchen am 01.07.2005 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 30.06.2005 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ich will mal nicht so sein, du jämmerlicher Loser


----------



## Dimebag (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 01.07.2005 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 01.07.2005 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, eins will ich klar machen: Ich haber erst heute mit trainieren angefangen, und ich habe Level 11 gepackt, ohne mir das Replay des Levels anzugucken. Also bin ich doch alleiniger Herrscher der ElastoMania Freaks hier. Verstanden? Ich bin der beste. Ihr könnt einpacken. Meine Zeiten poste ich morgen, und dann könnt ihr alle zu Mama gehen und weinen! Der Kasten Bier gehört mir!


----------



## zectOr (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 02.07.2005 02:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 01.07.2005 21:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall


----------



## bierchen (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*

8.)      58:45
9.)   2:27:20
10.)    53:65
11.)    40:89
 



Spoiler



*Gegner in Sicherheit wieg*


----------



## Dumbi (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*

Leider muss ich die Levels für diese Woche ausfallen lassen, da ich kaum <Zeit zum üben hatte, ich bin halt ein sehr beschäftigter Mensch     
Nutzt die Pause, diese Ruhe vor dem Sturm, das Luftholen vor dem Sprunge!!!
Denn nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei, und zwar besser als je zuvor, jiahahahahaaa!!!


----------



## zectOr (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dumbi am 03.07.2005 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muss ich die Levels für diese Woche ausfallen lassen, da ich kaum <Zeit zum üben hatte, ich bin halt ein sehr beschäftigter Mensch
> Nutzt die Pause, diese Ruhe vor dem Sturm, das Luftholen vor dem Sprunge!!!
> Denn nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei, und zwar besser als je zuvor, jiahahahahaaa!!!



klingt für mich wie ne faule ausrede^^


----------



## Dumbi (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				zectOr am 03.07.2005 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> klingt für mich wie ne faule ausrede^^


Das habe ich nicht nötig!


----------



## Dimebag (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*

So ihr freaks, hier meine ungefähren Zeiten:

Level 8: weiss nicht mehr, glaube aber, 49 Sekunden   
Level 9: ca. 1:49
Level 10: ca 00:44
Level 11: ca. 00:38


Na, wagt sich noch wer, mitzuspielen?   

Dumbi du fauler Hund, spiel halt ein bissel und schick deine Zeiten ein. Wo kommen wir denn dahin??


----------



## PreasT (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 03.07.2005 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr freaks, hier meine ungefähren


derjenige, der mit abstand führt, wagt es, und als freaks zu beleidigen...   
(du sitzt wahrscheinlich tag und nacht vor deiner Mühle und zoggst elma, bist dir dampfendes Blut aus den ohren spritzt     ) 


> Zeiten:
> 
> Level 8: weiss nicht mehr, glaube aber, 49 Sekunden
> Level 9: ca. 1:49
> ...



meine zeiten sehen auch in etwa so aus... manchmal bin ich n bisschen besser, manchmal n bisschen schelchter   



> Na, wagt sich noch wer, mitzuspielen?



die herausforgerung nehme ich gerne an 



Spoiler



du elma freak


   

mfg
PreasT


----------



## zectOr (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*

Also ich würd nicht sagen das dimebag mit abstand führt...   

mfg zectOr


----------



## PreasT (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*

@ zector

hast recht... noch ist alles offen... aber wenn er weiterhin immer erste oder zweite wird, müssen wir uns anstrengen


----------



## zectOr (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



> Betreff: "Elastomania"
> 
> Text: Username - Level - Zeit
> 
> ...




So damit jetzt jeder wieder weiß welche Form die Mails haben sollen   

mfg zectOr


----------



## PreasT (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

du hättes ja auch einfach einen link zur betreffenden seite machen können....


----------



## zectOr (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				PreasT am 03.07.2005 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> du hättes ja auch einfach einen link zur betreffenden seite machen können....




und welchem vorteil hätten wir davon...? gar keinen


----------



## zectOr (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

-


----------



## Dumbi (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 03.07.2005 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi du fauler Hund, spiel halt ein bissel und schick deine Zeiten ein. Wo kommen wir denn dahin??


OK, habe die restlichen Level noch gespielt und dir die Recs geschickt, die Zeiten sind aber dementsprechend.


----------



## zectOr (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dumbi am 03.07.2005 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 03.07.2005 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie schon gesagt ... ausrede


----------



## Dimebag (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*

So Leutz, ich habe es noch geschafft, meine Zeiten nicht unwesentlich zu verbessern.

*Da ich morgen frei habe, wird die Frist für die Replays verlängert: bis morgen, sagen wir mal bis 5 Uhr nachmittags*!

also, wer sich noch verbessern will - uff geht's!

bid denn


----------



## bierchen (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 04.07.2005 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> *Da ich morgen frei habe, wird die Frist für die Replays verlängert: bis morgen, sagen wir mal bis 5 Uhr nachmittags*!


Bringt mir nichts 
Ich hab gestern abends noch geübt und wollte Dir eigentlich meine Replays schicken, was ich dann vergessen hab. Und vor 21.00 Uhr heute kann ich sie Dir nicht schicken. 



Spoiler



Hast Du nur heute frei oder doch länger?


----------



## zectOr (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 04.07.2005 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leutz, ich habe es noch geschafft, meine Zeiten nicht unwesentlich zu verbessern.
> 
> *Da ich morgen frei habe, wird die Frist für die Replays verlängert: bis morgen, sagen wir mal bis 5 Uhr nachmittags*!
> 
> ...



also da du den post um 0:44 am Independence Day  abgesendet hast geh ich mal davon aus das du mit morgen den Dienstag meinst    wenn nicht 



Spoiler



kannste dein Turnier alleine Spielen


 (ich weiß es ist geklaut) also bis morgen um 17uhr sonst sieht dein gesicht bald so aus =   

 

mfg zectOr


----------



## PreasT (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 04.07.2005 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leutz, ich habe es noch geschafft, meine Zeiten nicht unwesentlich zu verbessern.
> 
> *Da ich morgen frei habe, wird die Frist für die Replays verlängert: bis morgen, sagen wir mal bis 5 Uhr nachmittags*!
> 
> ...



das machst du doch nur, damit du noch deine zeiten verbessern kannst 
 
wenn das der fall ist, dann 



Spoiler



kannst du dein turnier alleine spielen



und ja... es ist geklaut... aber witztig


----------



## Dimebag (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*

Alle Zeiten sind eingetroffen, nichts geht mehr.

Wer meinte ich wollte meine Zeiten verbessern:

Ich bin gerade erst aufgestanden.

mfg


----------



## Dumbi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 04.07.2005 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade erst aufgestanden.


Guten Morgen!


----------



## zectOr (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 04.07.2005 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Zeiten sind eingetroffen, nichts geht mehr.
> 
> Wer meinte ich wollte meine Zeiten verbessern:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dumbi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				zectOr am 04.07.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 04.07.2005 18:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hattest wohl überhaupt keinen Schlaf, was?


----------



## zectOr (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dumbi am 04.07.2005 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 04.07.2005 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie kommst drauf


----------



## bierchen (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				bierchen am 04.07.2005 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 04.07.2005 00:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, Replays sind gerade raus. Ihr könnt alle einpacken, der 2. Platz ist mir sicher 
 



Spoiler



Der 1. geht ja automatisch an den Bescheiß0r


----------



## zectOr (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				bierchen am 04.07.2005 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 04.07.2005 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist nicht etwas spät dran?  :-o 

PS: Glückwünsche für deinen Stern   

mfg zectOr


----------



## Dimebag (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				zectOr am 04.07.2005 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist nicht etwas spät dran?  :-o



Ja, der is' immer ein bissel langsam....

Ich gehe jetzt die Ergebnisse auswerten. Bis gleich.

*BIERCHEN DU LANGSCHLÄFER!! BEI DIR WAREN KEINE REPLAYS IM ANHANG!!*


----------



## bierchen (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - AUF DIE PLÄTZE.....*



			
				Dimebag am 04.07.2005 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> *BIERCHEN DU LANGSCHLÄFER!! BEI DIR WAREN KEINE REPLAYS IM ANHANG!!*


Ist ja schon gut  

Habt Dir eh die Zeiten in die Mail geschrieben. Man möchte eigentlich meinen, einem Sternie wird hier vertraut^^


----------



## Dimebag (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - FOR WHOM THE BELL TOLLS....*

.
*TROMMELWIRBEL*

*Hier die Ergebnisse von Woche 3:*


*Level 8 - Tag*

1. PreasT - 31:53 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/PreasT08.rec
2. bierchen - 41:33 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/bierch08.rec
3. Tohei - 42:97 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/tohei08.rec
4. Dimebag - 44:07 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/dimebag8.rec
5. zectOr - 44:80 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/zectOr08.rec
6. Dumbi - 01:14:53 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/dumbi8.rec


*Level 9 - Tunnel Terror*

1. Dimebag - 01:46:47 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/dimebag9.rec
2. zectOr - 01:55:03 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/zectOr09.rec
3. PreasT - 02:02:00 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/PreasT09.rec
4. Tohei - 02:07:50 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/tohei09.rec
5. bierchen - 02:11:23 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/bierch09.rec
6. Dumbi - 04:00:13 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/dumbi9.rec


*Level 10 - The Steppes*

1. PreasT - 39:33 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/PreasT10.rec
2. Dimebag - 41:67 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/dime10.rec
3. zectOr - 41:87 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/zectOr10.rec
4. Tohei - 42:20 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/tohei10.rec
5. Dumbi - 43:11 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/dumbi10.rec
6. bierchen - 50:50 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/bierch10.rec


*Level 11 - Gravity Ride*

1. PreasT - 35:17 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/PreasT11.rec
2. zectOr - 36:41 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/zectOr11.rec
3. Tohei - 36:57 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/tohei11.rec
4. Dimebag - 36:84 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/dime11.rec
5. bierchen - 37:43 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/bierch11.rec
6. Dumbi - 37:47 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto3/dumbi11.rec



Dann sieht der *Zwischenstand *mittlerweile so aus:

1. Dimebag - 48 Punkte
2. PreasT - 39 Punkte
3. Tohei - 19 Punkte
4. zectOr - 15 Punkte
5. Dumbi - 13 Punkte
6. bierchen - 12 Punkte
7. Skimblecat und PForsberg - 1 Punkt


Wie immer, das Fazit der Woche:

1. Diese Woche war hart umkämpft.

2. Den einzigen Level, in dem es um intelligentes planen ging, und nicht nur um Geschicklichkeit, habe ich natürlich gewonnen   

3. PreasT fängt schon wieder an zu nerven und muss wieder sterben.

4. bierchen hat mir in Level 8 richtig Angst gemacht - zum Glück stellte sich diese als grundlos heraus.   

5. zectOr kommt wieder langsam zu sich.

6. Tohei hält sich wacker auf Platz 3.

7. Wenn niemand was dagegen hat, würde ich gerne *Dumbi* einen Gummipunkt für seine Top-Performance in Level 9 schenken.     Irgendwelche Einsprüche?? 



Jetzt will ich hier Blut spritzen sehen....   

bid denn!


----------



## Dumbi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - FOR WHOM THE BELL TOLLS....*



			
				Dimebag am 05.07.2005 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Wenn niemand was dagegen hat, würde ich gerne *Dumbi* einen Gummipunkt für seine Top-Performance in Level 9 schenken.


Jaja, reibe mir ruhig noch Salz in meine Wunden...    
Immerhin bin ich in Level 10 nicht auf dem sechsten Platz gelandet.


----------



## bierchen (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - FOR WHOM THE BELL TOLLS....*



			
				Dumbi am 05.07.2005 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 05.07.2005 01:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Level 10 war nichts für mich, blöde Treppen 

Aber ich denke die nächste Runde liegt mir eher. Von nun an roll' ich das Feld von hinten auf  
Vor Bescheiß0rn wird nicht halt gemacht


----------



## Dimebag (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - FOR WHOM THE BELL TOLLS....*



			
				Dumbi am 05.07.2005 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 05.07.2005 01:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ey du Heulsuse, das meine ich ernst! Das Replay hat einen Spitzen-Comedy Faktor   Alleine die Stelle, wo du verzweifelt versuchst, an den rechten oberen Apfel zu kommen - ich hätte heulen können   

@ bierchen: Ja, so hat Sportsgeist auszusehen   Du weisst, dass du eh nix reissen wirst, ausser das Maul ganz gross auf - aber nicht klein beigeben. Könntest du von mir gelernt haben. Mal sehen, wie du die nächste vernichtende Niederlage hinnimmst


----------



## zectOr (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - FOR WHOM THE BELL TOLLS....*

Also... wär ich net bei der 2ten wochen wegen einem Mainboard schaden ausgefallen wär ich jetzt wohl auf dem treppchen   aber was soll man machen...

und PreasT hockt eh den ganzen tag in seiner höhle und zoggt elma fanatisches schwein   möcht garnet wissen wie der jetzt rumläuft, versucht sicher die ganze zeit sich nach vorne zu legen das er nicht nach hinten umkippt   

 

mfg zectOr

edit: level 9 von dumbi is ja mal wirklich der HAMMER   *tränenausGesichtwisch*  zu geil


----------



## PreasT (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - FOR WHOM THE BELL TOLLS....*



			
				zectOr am 05.07.2005 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Also... wär ich net bei der 2ten wochen wegen einem Mainboard schaden ausgefallen wär ich jetzt wohl auf dem treppchen   aber was soll man machen...



schieb das ja nicht auf das arme Mainboard ! 



Spoiler



das board war immer sehr gut zu uns


] 



> und PreasT hockt eh den ganzen tag in seiner höhle und zoggt elma fanatisches schwein



das sagt der richtige    --- zudem hab ich auch noch andere spiele   



> möcht garnet wissen wie der jetzt rumläuft, versucht sicher die ganze zeit sich nach vorne zu legen das er nicht nach hinten umkippt
> 
> mfg zectOr



hör auf texte aus SCRUBS zu klauen !   --- du solltest mich eigentlich so gut kennen, das ich das auf jeden fall merke    

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

jedenfalls möchte ich noch hinzufügen, DAS ICH LEVEL 9 HASSE !!!!!
es war mir von anfang an klar, das ich bei dem besch.... level nicht ganz so gut abschneide... die anderen level waren ja nur ne sache der guten taktik !

@ dimebag

du führst, und desshalb nervst du und musst sterben   

mfg
PreasT


----------



## zectOr (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - FOR WHOM THE BELL TOLLS....*



> möcht garnet wissen wie der jetzt rumläuft, versucht sicher die ganze zeit sich nach vorne zu legen das er nicht nach hinten umkippt
> 
> mfg zectOr
> 
> hör auf texte aus SCRUBS zu klauen !   --- du solltest mich eigentlich so gut kennen, das ich das auf jeden fall merke



ich kann mich nicht daran erinnen das sowas in scrubs vorkommt du nase


----------



## Dumbi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - FOR WHOM THE BELL TOLLS....*



			
				zectOr am 05.07.2005 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: level 9 von dumbi is ja mal wirklich der HAMMER   *tränenausGesichtwisch*  zu geil


Ich will nur mal klarstellen, dass ich diese Performance ausschließlich zu eurer Belustigung abgezogen habe!


----------



## Dimebag (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - FOR WHOM THE BELL TOLLS....*

Der Thread mausert sich   

Ich bin FAST stolz auf euch

Also, keine Einwände gegen den Gummipunkt für Dumbi?


----------



## zectOr (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 3 - FOR WHOM THE BELL TOLLS....*



			
				Dimebag am 05.07.2005 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread mausert sich
> 
> Ich bin FAST stolz auf euch
> 
> Also, keine Einwände gegen den Gummipunkt für Dumbi?



Doch


----------



## Dimebag (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				zectOr am 05.07.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch



Jaja... mal gucken. Da ich am Ende wohl mit weitem Abstand erster sein werde   drück ich Dumbi vielleicht noch einen von meinen Punkten ab.

So, hier sind die Level für Woche 4 *tada*

*12. Islands in the Sky 
13. Hill Legend  
14. Loop-de-Loop 
15. Serpents Tale *


Los geht's - diese Level haben es in sich


----------



## zectOr (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				Dimebag am 05.07.2005 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 05.07.2005 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin schon fertig  

meine zeiten müssten eigentlich untopbar sein


----------



## Dumbi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*

Meine Zeiten:
12) 00:33:89
13) 00:35:04
14) 00:34:56
15) 02:10:07  beim ersten Mal...    
Dieses Mal habt ihr nichts mehr zu lachen, und das meine ich wörtlich  *g*


----------



## Dimebag (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				Dumbi am 05.07.2005 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Zeiten:
> 12) 00:33:89
> 13) 00:35:04
> 14) 00:34:56
> ...



Oha, die Level sind kürzer als ich dachte.

Zum Lachfaktor: wenn ich mal einen Level absolut verscheissen WÜRDE, würde ich mich über einen Gummipunkt sehr freuen. Undankbares Gesocks...


----------



## PreasT (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				zectOr am 05.07.2005 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 05.07.2005 18:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freak !


----------



## zectOr (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				Dumbi am 05.07.2005 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Zeiten:
> 12) 00:33:89
> 13) 00:35:04
> 14) 00:34:56
> ...




Ok alles geownt


----------



## Dumbi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				Dimebag am 05.07.2005 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Lachfaktor: wenn ich mal einen Level absolut verscheissen WÜRDE, würde ich mich über einen Gummipunkt sehr freuen. Undankbares Gesocks...


Ich freue mich doch, wirklich!


----------



## zectOr (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*

zeigt mir eure zeiten


----------



## Dimebag (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				zectOr am 05.07.2005 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> zeigt mir eure zeiten



Du sagst du hast Dumbis Zeiten alle geownt - du bist dran mit Zeiten zeigen.

Hau rein !


----------



## bierchen (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				Dimebag am 05.07.2005 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, die Level sind kürzer als ich dachte.
> 
> Zum Lachfaktor: wenn ich mal einen Level absolut verscheissen WÜRDE, würde ich mich über einen Gummipunkt sehr freuen. Undankbares Gesocks...


Nachdem ich Dumbis Replay gesehen hab, bin ich auch für einen extra Punkt für ihn. Ich hab echt Tränen gelacht


----------



## tohei (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				Dumbi am 05.07.2005 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Zeiten:
> 12) 00:33:89
> 13) 00:35:04
> 14) 00:34:56
> ...



Schon um einiges getopt. Ich zeig euch keine Zeiten mehr!!   

Hau rein wenn du dimebag noch schaffen willst!


----------



## zectOr (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



> Schon um einiges getopt. Ich zeig euch keine Zeiten mehr!!



So ist auch meine Strategie..


----------



## Dimebag (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				zectOr am 06.07.2005 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> > Schon um einiges getopt. Ich zeig euch keine Zeiten mehr!!
> 
> 
> 
> So ist auch meine Strategie..


Ihr verliert den Sportsgeist


----------



## tohei (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				Dimebag am 06.07.2005 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 06.07.2005 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nix Sportsgeist, hier geht es doch schon lange um viel mehr! Wenn du weisst was ich meine, "Dimebag"!


----------



## zectOr (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				Dimebag am 06.07.2005 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 06.07.2005 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es is halt auch kagge wenn bloß 2 leutz ihre zeiten posten und die anderen schauen sich das an und sehen " aha da muss ich noch was anderes machen bzw schneller werden "..

mfg zectOr


----------



## Dimebag (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				zectOr am 06.07.2005 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> es is halt auch kagge wenn bloß 2 leutz ihre zeiten posten und die anderen schauen sich das an und sehen " aha da muss ich noch was anderes machen bzw schneller werden "..
> 
> mfg zectOr



Hm, es posten doch alle ab und zu ihre Zeiten, oder? Ich habe noch nicht gezockt, werde aber heute Abend (hoffe ich), und dann könnt ihr euch alle verkriechen, weil ich euch rulen werde   

Ehrgeiz sollte schon dabei sein, aber ich hoffe halt nur, dass das nicht so ausartet, dass sich jemand Profi-Replays zieht und die dann zu kopieren versucht oder so.

Jeder wie er will, aber am lustigsten war's immer, wenn sich die Leutz hier unterboten und beschimpft haben. 
_Das bringt die Stimmung, ja da kommt Freude auf... _


----------



## zectOr (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



> Hm, es posten doch alle ab und zu ihre Zeiten, oder? Ich habe noch nicht gezockt, werde aber heute Abend (hoffe ich), und dann könnt ihr euch alle verkriechen, weil ich euch rulen werde



naja eigentlich nicht du postet z.B. deine schlechten zeiten und wirst dann noch ne minute schneller   



> Ehrgeiz sollte schon dabei sein, aber ich hoffe halt nur, dass das nicht so ausartet, dass sich jemand Profi-Replays zieht und die dann zu kopieren versucht oder so.



Darauf bin ich noch garnet gekommen, danke für den tipp    *joke*



> Jeder wie er will, aber am lustigsten war's immer, wenn sich die Leutz hier unterboten und beschimpft haben.
> _Das bringt die Stimmung, ja da kommt Freude auf... _



Es wird einfach zu ernst... -.- wer hat denn schon noch spass bei dem Spiel 

edit: hat wer ein replay von lvl 16?


----------



## Dimebag (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				zectOr am 06.07.2005 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> > Hm, es posten doch alle ab und zu ihre Zeiten, oder? Ich habe noch nicht gezockt, werde aber heute Abend (hoffe ich), und dann könnt ihr euch alle verkriechen, weil ich euch rulen werde
> 
> 
> 
> naja eigentlich nicht du postet z.B. deine schlechten zeiten und wirst dann noch ne minute schneller



Bei mir war's tatsächlich so, dass ich mich in einigen Level auf die schnelle sehr verbessert hatte. Ich bin die so'n paar mal gefahren, hab mir gedacht, "och, schon ganz gut" - dann am letzten Tag noch mal krampfhaft gesagt "ey das muss noch besser werden" und dann wurd's was. Ich hab halt fast nur am WE Zeit zu spielen.




> Es wird einfach zu ernst... -.- wer hat denn schon noch spass bei dem Spiel



Muhaha - ich habe eure email Adressen, ich werde euch mit Viren zupfeffern und euch Briefbomben schicken   



> edit: hat wer ein replay von lvl 16?



Ich glaube fast, das ist der Level, den ich noch nie geschafft habe    Ich guck aber heute Abend noch nach und stell eins online, wenn ich eins habe.
Ihr habt ja eh keine Chance


----------



## zectOr (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				Dimebag am 06.07.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 06.07.2005 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ich hab gerade meine lvl 12 bestzeit überspeichert und jetzt bin ich 0:04 langsamer 

PS: bei den ersten 3 (12,13;14) bin ich überall unter 30


----------



## frankyjones (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*

das gleiche gibts au bei miniclip
... nur besser


----------



## Dimebag (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: ElastoMania - LoL - Wie wär's mit 'nem Community Turnier?*



			
				frankyjones am 06.07.2005 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> das gleiche gibts au bei miniclip
> ... nur besser



M0WL


----------



## Dimebag (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				zectOr am 06.07.2005 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: bei den ersten 3 (12,13;14) bin ich überall unter 30



Joa, bin ich jetzt auch, bei 13 und 14 sogar unter 29.

Habt ihr bemerkt, dass es bei Level 13 wieder eine Art Trick gibt?   

zu level 16: ich habe kein replay, habe den level auch noch nie geschafft. Den greif ich aber erst später an. Wenn ich diese Woche alle 4 Level gewinne, ist mein Sieg nämlich sicher *bibber*

Üben üben üben


----------



## PreasT (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				Dimebag am 06.07.2005 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr bemerkt, dass es bei Level 13 wieder eine Art Trick gibt?



och menno !!

Das hättest du doch nicht verraten dürfen !
Da soll jeder selber draufkommen


----------



## Dimebag (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				PreasT am 06.07.2005 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 06.07.2005 23:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch draufgekommen - zuerst hielt ich es für einen Scherz, den Level in weniger als 30 zu packen.


----------



## bierchen (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				Dimebag am 06.07.2005 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 06.07.2005 23:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimebag (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - ES WIRD ERNST....*



			
				bierchen am 07.07.2005 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 06.07.2005 23:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Habt ihr bemerkt, dass es bei Level 13 wieder eine Art Trick gibt?



Tipp: nimm doch mal den "Umweg"...


----------



## Dumbi (7. Juli 2005)

*Boss is back...*

Meine neuen Zeiten: 
12) 00:25:17
13) 00:26:53
14) 00:27:01
15) 00:58:07
Harharhar, ich bin der Beste!   *g*


----------



## zectOr (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				Dumbi am 07.07.2005 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine neuen Zeiten:
> 12) 00:25:17
> 13) 00:26:53
> 14) 00:27:01
> ...



zu 15: 100 % fake


----------



## Dumbi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				zectOr am 07.07.2005 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> > 15) 00:58:07
> > Harharhar, ich bin der Beste!   *g*
> 
> 
> ...


Sitmmt, ich wollte ein bisschen Angst verbreiten.    
Schade, dass es so schnell aufgeflogen ist...  
 
Die anderen Zeiten stimmen auch (noch) nicht.


----------



## zectOr (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



> Die anderen Zeiten stimmen auch (noch) nicht.



loool

13+14 von deinen virtuellen zeiten sind schon geownt     

mfg zectOr


----------



## Dumbi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				zectOr am 07.07.2005 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> 13+14 von deinen virtuellen zeiten sind schon geownt


Autsch...


----------



## zectOr (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				Dumbi am 07.07.2005 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 07.07.2005 13:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei 12 bin ich weit unter 28:00 h3h3


----------



## PreasT (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				zectOr am 07.07.2005 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 07.07.2005 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spart euch doch die Worte.... ich binn eh der beste, und ihr könnt gleich alle einpacken


----------



## Dimebag (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*

Meine jetzigen Zeiten:

12: 00:01:03

13: -00:54:23

14: 00:07:09 (habt ihr den Teleport auch schon gefunden?)

15: noch nicht gespielt.

Aber den 2. Platz für jeden Level könnt ihr euch ja noch holen...   



Spoiler



Nee, also im Ernst, ich habe mich noch nicht verbessert, aber langsam macht ihr mir alle Angst. Ich muss erster werden - der Kasten Bier MUSS mein sein. Ausserdem muss ich mal wieder mit was angeben können.


----------



## zectOr (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



> Aber langsam macht ihr mir alle Angst.



zu recht...   ich geh dann mal weiter üben um deine plamage zu erhöhen...   

mfg zectOr


----------



## zectOr (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*

Ich hab mal was gegooglet und vieles gefunden was das Turnier verlängern kann, ganz viele Replaypacks   

aber hab noch keinen gesaugt

mfg zectOr


----------



## bierchen (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



> *NEWS - bierchen verabschiedet sich aus dem Motorradsport*
> 
> Auf einer Pressekonferenz heute Mittag hat bierchen, der bekannte und beliebte Motorrradsportler, die Beendigung seiner Karriere angekündigt. Grund sei ein verheerender Sturz beim Elastomania-Turnier gewesen - Halsbruch. Bereits zuvor war bierchen in einige schwere Unfälle verwickelt worden, die mehrfachen Arm- und Beinbrüche konnten ihn aber nicht stoppen. "Ich bedaure es sehr, aber die Verletzung ist so schwerwiegend, dass ich mich auf lange Zeit auf kein Motorrad mehr schwingen kann", so bierchen auf der Konferenz. Aufgrund seines fortgeschrittenen Alters gedenke er auch nicht, nach seiner Genesung wieder zurückzukehren.
> 
> bierchen nahm zuletzt am Elastomania-Turnier der PCGames-Community teil. Obwohl er dort erst beim 2. Durchgang einstieg, konnte er sich sofort auf einen aussichtsreichen 4. Platz kämpfen. Wären diese Unfälle nicht gewesen, so wäre sein Turniersieg wahrscheinlich gewesen, so die Kommentatoren einmütig. "Der Abgang des Publikumlieblings bierchen ist ein schwerer Verlust für diesen Sport. Ich bedauere es sehr", so Markus Drescher vom DSF.


Quelle: Sportnews.de


----------



## PreasT (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				Dimebag am 07.07.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine jetzigen Zeiten:
> 
> 12: 00:01:03
> 
> ...



Giebt es im lvl. 14 wirklich einen TelePort, oder gehört das zu deiner Verarschung dazu   , denn vorstellen könnte ich mir das mit dem TP schon


----------



## zectOr (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				bierchen am 07.07.2005 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> > *NEWS - bierchen verabschiedet sich aus dem Motorradsport*
> >
> > Auf einer Pressekonferenz heute Mittag hat bierchen, der bekannte und beliebte Motorrradsportler, die Beendigung seiner Karriere angekündigt. Grund sei ein verheerender Sturz beim Elastomania-Turnier gewesen - Halsbruch. Bereits zuvor war bierchen in einige schwere Unfälle verwickelt worden, die mehrfachen Arm- und Beinbrüche konnten ihn aber nicht stoppen. "Ich bedaure es sehr, aber die Verletzung ist so schwerwiegend, dass ich mich auf lange Zeit auf kein Motorrad mehr schwingen kann", so bierchen auf der Konferenz. Aufgrund seines fortgeschrittenen Alters gedenke er auch nicht, nach seiner Genesung wieder zurückzukehren.
> >
> ...



hattest ja eh nie ne chance   aber trotzdem schade


----------



## Dumbi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				bierchen am 07.07.2005 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> *NEWS - bierchen verabschiedet sich aus dem Motorradsport*


Muffensausen, hm?    
Trotzdem schade, du warst hier mein einziger anspruchsvoller Gegner. Gegen die anderen n00bs gewinne ich doch ohne Probleme!


----------



## Dimebag (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				PreasT am 07.07.2005 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Giebt es im lvl. 14 wirklich einen TelePort, oder gehört das zu deiner Verarschung dazu   , denn vorstellen könnte ich mir das mit dem TP schon



Ja, es gibt so eine "Art" Teleporter.

@ bierchen: Mann, Mann, einfach aufgeben... 2 Wochen vor dem Ende... ich hoffe, das überlegst du dir noch.

@ alle anderen: Habt ihr eigentlich REALISTISCHE Ideen, für Preise die ich verlosen könnte?



Spoiler



Damit ich sie mir dann selber schenken kann, denn ich gewinne ja sowieso alles muhahahahaha


----------



## zectOr (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



> Ja, es gibt so eine "Art" Teleporter.



Was heißt hier eine Art teleporter?! meinst du den trick oder ein beam ding?





> @ alle anderen: Habt ihr eigentlich REALISTISCHE Ideen, für Preise die ich verlosen könnte?



- du könntest doch mal deinen pcg acc. für einen tag hergeben um für einen unsternigen zu zeigen wie das so is...   
- Wo arbeitest du denn, vll kannst du da ja mal was mitgehen lassen.. und hier verlosen
- Urkunden hab da schon ne idee ...  man sieht halt so ein siegertreppchen wo dann die sieger als "motorrad" draufstehen und unten sind dann halt die anderen á la dumbi..    ich mals mal auf   
- bier
- bier
-



Spoiler



hatten wir bier schon?!


-



Spoiler



pr0ns



mfg zectOr


----------



## Dimebag (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*

Das mit dem Account geht nicht, aber ich könnte euch zu mir einladen und ins Sternforum gucken lassen... Hm nee das lassen wir lieber.

Ich verlose ja Bier! Ich verspreche, einen ganzen Kasten auf den Gewinner zu trinken!

Im Ernst, Bier ist keine schlechte Idee, nur aus Portugal verschicken, das kommt ein Bissken teuer. 
Ich kann aber ein paar Runden ausgeben, falls mich mal wer hier besuchen will.


----------



## tohei (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				Dimebag am 08.07.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Account geht nicht, aber ich könnte euch zu mir einladen und ins Sternforum gucken lassen... Hm nee das lassen wir lieber.
> 
> Ich verlose ja Bier! Ich verspreche, einen ganzen Kasten auf den Gewinner zu trinken!
> 
> ...



Super Idee! Wir kommen dich alle besuchen, da du der Veranstalter bist hast du verdammt nochmal auch die Kosten zu tragen!  

Ein paar Preise sind sicher nicht schlecht, vieleicht ein ausgediente PC Games aus deiner Sammlung?!

Wie war das mit dem Teleporter? Wo ist der?

MfG und schönes Wochenende, feiert nicht so heftig denn ihr wisst ja was nächste Woche ist!


----------



## bierchen (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				Dumbi am 08.07.2005 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 07.07.2005 21:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				zectOr am 08.07.2005 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> hattest ja eh nie ne chance   aber trotzdem schade





			
				Dimebag am 08.07.2005 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> @ bierchen: Mann, Mann, einfach aufgeben... 2 Wochen vor dem Ende... ich hoffe, das überlegst du dir noch.



      
      


Von nun an herrschen hier andere Sitten, nur damit ihr es wisst


----------



## Dumbi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				Dimebag am 08.07.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ernst, Bier ist keine schlechte Idee, nur aus Portugal verschicken, das kommt ein Bissken teuer.
> Ich kann aber ein paar Runden ausgeben, falls mich mal wer hier besuchen will.


Muss ja nicht ein ganzer Kasten sein!


----------



## Dumbi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				zectOr am 08.07.2005 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> unten sind dann halt die anderen á la dumbi..


Da sorge ich (völlig absichtlich natürlich) für eure Belustigung, und dann muss ich mir sowas sagen lassen...


----------



## zectOr (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				Dimebag am 08.07.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Account geht nicht, aber ich könnte euch zu mir einladen und ins Sternforum gucken lassen... Hm nee das lassen wir lieber.
> 
> Ich verlose ja Bier! Ich verspreche, einen ganzen Kasten auf den Gewinner zu trinken!
> 
> ...



Wo kommste den her?  :-o 

und was is an dem teleporter ding dran    :-o    :-o   

mfg zectOr


----------



## zectOr (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



> *smilie-spame*
> Von nun an herrschen hier andere Sitten, nur damit ihr es wisst
> *smilie-spame*



 du bist uns doch nicht wirklich böse?


----------



## PreasT (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				zectOr am 08.07.2005 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ja, es gibt so eine "Art" Teleporter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ICH WEIß ES !

du könntest an den gewinner eine flasche Bier versenden !

und den erfolgreichen teilnehmern auch ne kleinigkeit zusenden ....


----------



## zectOr (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



> du könntest an den gewinner eine flasche Bier versenden !



was meinst du wo von wir die ganze zeit reden?! 

PS: warum quotest du eigentlich auf meinen text und fängst mit "du könntest" an von mir bekommt ihr nüx    hab ja nüx   

naja musste sein sonst lernst es ja nie   

mfg zectOr


----------



## Dimebag (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*

Das Angebot, falls jemand nach Portugal kommen will und ein paar Tage kostenlose Unterkunft und Freibier auskosten will, steht.

Mit dem verschicken... Naja, muss schon was leichtes sein - und ob eine Flasche Bier das übersteht. Und wie durchgeschüttelt die dann ankommt


----------



## PreasT (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				zectOr am 08.07.2005 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> > du könntest an den gewinner eine flasche Bier versenden !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das iss doch total egal....



Spoiler



nervenbündel


----------



## zectOr (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				Dimebag am 08.07.2005 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angebot, falls jemand nach Portugal kommen will und ein paar Tage kostenlose Unterkunft und Freibier auskosten will, steht.
> 
> Mit dem verschicken... Naja, muss schon was leichtes sein - und ob eine Flasche Bier das übersteht. Und wie durchgeschüttelt die dann ankommt




Was machst du in Portugal  :-o  is da dein hauptwohnsitz?


----------



## bierchen (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				zectOr am 08.07.2005 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 08.07.2005 21:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, der versteckt sich nur vor den Amis, er gehört nämlich zu den Taliban.

@ Dime: Dein Angebot ist schon sehr verlockend. Pass ja auf, sonst komm ich wirklich 
Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du auch einen ordentlichen Trostpreis hast, den staube ich nämlich ab 



			
				zectOr am 08.07.2005 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > *smilie-spame*
> > Von nun an herrschen hier andere Sitten, nur damit ihr es wisst
> > *smilie-spame*
> 
> ...


Nein, und Dir schon gleich gar nicht  *zector tätschel*


----------



## zectOr (8. Juli 2005)

*zectOr is der beste elma zogger*



> > du bist uns doch nicht wirklich böse?
> 
> 
> Nein, und Dir schon gleich gar nicht  *zector tätschel*



röfl


----------



## PreasT (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr is der beste elma zogger*



			
				zectOr am 08.07.2005 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> > > du bist uns doch nicht wirklich böse?
> >
> >
> > Nein, und Dir schon gleich gar nicht  *zector tätschel*
> ...




und was iss mit mir


----------



## Dimebag (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr is der beste elma zogger*



			
				PreasT am 08.07.2005 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> und was iss mit mir



Ich bin dir nur ein ganz kleines Bisschen böse, aber wenn du nächste Runde abkackst, ist alles vergeben und vergessen   

Zu den Preisen bzw. dem Preis (je nach Budget): Ich denk mir was aus, aber denkt weiter mit.

@zectOr: Nein, mein Hauptwohnsitz ist in Hawaii, meine Zweitwohnung in Schottland, mein Businesswohnsitz in Japan und hier meine Ferienwohnung.


----------



## zectOr (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr is der beste elma zogger*



			
				PreasT am 08.07.2005 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 08.07.2005 21:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dich mag eh niemand


----------



## PreasT (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr is der beste elma zogger*



			
				zectOr am 08.07.2005 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 08.07.2005 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und du hast keine freunde


----------



## Dumbi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				bierchen am 08.07.2005 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 08.07.2005 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht!  
Und diese Bilder bestärken meine Meinung noch:
http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/small%20Imag0049.jpg
http://www.arcor.de/palb/alben/98/2428798/1024_3438313261343432.jpg


----------



## bierchen (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr is der beste elma zogger*



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ROFL 

@Dumbi 

Edit: Ich kann nicht mehr *Tränen aus den Augen wisch*


----------



## Dimebag (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				Dumbi am 08.07.2005 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 08.07.2005 21:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, du kriegst schon mal gar nix.


----------



## Dumbi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boss is back...*



			
				Dimebag am 08.07.2005 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, du kriegst schon mal gar nix.


Ich trinke sowieso kein Bier.


----------



## zectOr (8. Juli 2005)

*upps*

doppelpost sry


----------



## zectOr (8. Juli 2005)

*zectOr ownt*

ATOMROFL


----------



## Dimebag (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt*

Ich find's ja eine Ecke zu persönlich, verunstaltete Fotos ins Netz zu stellen, aber lassen wir das mal...

Über die Qualitäten auf der Piste könnt ihr nicht hinwegtäuschen...


----------



## Dumbi (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt*



			
				Dimebag am 09.07.2005 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find's ja eine Ecke zu persönlich, verunstaltete Fotos ins Netz zu stellen, aber lassen wir das mal...


Du hast Recht, ich habe das Bild wieder gelöscht.
War nicht böse gemeint, sorry!


----------



## zectOr (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt*



			
				Dumbi am 09.07.2005 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 09.07.2005 00:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war aber saukomisch


----------



## PreasT (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt*



			
				zectOr am 09.07.2005 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 09.07.2005 00:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




VERDAMMT !!! ich komm auch immer zu spät


----------



## Dimebag (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt*



			
				Dumbi am 09.07.2005 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 09.07.2005 00:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is  ok, aber bei sowas sollte man vielleicht doch vorher fragen.

Wie sieht's jetzt eigentlich mit Zeiten aus? Ich kann erst heute Abend welche posten, mein Bruder ist zur Sauftour hier - diese Woche könnte eure grosse Chance sein.


----------



## zectOr (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt*



			
				Dimebag am 09.07.2005 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 09.07.2005 00:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die ausreden waren auch schon mal besser     

mfg zec


----------



## Dimebag (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt*



			
				zectOr am 09.07.2005 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ausreden waren auch schon mal besser
> 
> mfg zec



Grml    Gegen dich gewinne ich sogar besoffen   

Falls PreasT so scharf auf das Bild sein sollte, kann Dumbi ihm das ja vielleicht privat oder so zeigen.


----------



## Dumbi (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt*



			
				Dimebag am 09.07.2005 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls PreasT so scharf auf das Bild sein sollte, kann Dumbi ihm das ja vielleicht privat oder so zeigen.


Nene, das Bild habe ich von meiner Festplatte gelöscht!
Ich hoffe übrigens, dass sich der Vorfall nicht negativ auf meine ElastoMania-Karriere auswirken wird...   *g*


----------



## zectOr (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt*



			
				Dimebag am 09.07.2005 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 09.07.2005 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs noch gespeichert


----------



## bierchen (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt*



			
				zectOr am 09.07.2005 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 09.07.2005 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## zectOr (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt*



			
				bierchen am 09.07.2005 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 09.07.2005 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was ich noch hinzufügen wollte, aber da mir ein bier dazwischen gefunkt hat



> edit: so jetzt hat ers gesehen und wird wohl bald ein statement dazu abgeben
> 
> PS: ihr antwortet alle auf AW: zectOr ownt_ womit ihr natürlich alle recht hat_


----------



## PreasT (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt NICHT !!!*



			
				bierchen am 09.07.2005 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 09.07.2005 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UND SCHON HAB ICH´s   

*totlach*

danke zector !

@ diemebag 

das iss doch nur ein unschuldiger spass ! 



Spoiler



hast eigentlich du den anschlag auf london geplant ?


  

nene... nur spass !


----------



## Dumbi (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt NICHT !!!*



			
				PreasT am 09.07.2005 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 09.07.2005 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, Dimebag hat durchaus Recht, es war eine dumme Idee und unter der Gürtellinie, fremde Fotos zu verschandeln und dann hier zu posten!


----------



## Dimebag (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt NICHT !!!*



			
				Dumbi am 09.07.2005 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 09.07.2005 21:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, is' halb so wild...

Ich habe Level 16 übrigens immer noch nicht gepackt   (auch noch nicht gespielt). 

Wer hat Level 16 schon?


----------



## Dumbi (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt NICHT !!!*

Ich möchte folgende Durchsagen machen:

1.) Level 16 ist shice!    
2.) *Denkt an eure Replays!!!*
3.) Wegen dem Preis: Wie wäre es, wenn der Gewinner von jedem Mitspieler ein ausgemustertes PC-Spiel bekommt, irgendeinen Rohrkrepierer? Eine CD im Jewel Case passt ja ohne Probleme in einen Umschlag für 1€ Porto.


----------



## zectOr (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt NICHT !!!*



			
				Dumbi am 10.07.2005 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte folgende Durchsagen machen:
> 
> 1.) Level 16 ist shice!
> 2.) *Denkt an eure Replays!!!*
> 3.) Wegen dem Preis: Wie wäre es, wenn der Gewinner von jedem Mitspieler ein ausgemustertes PC-Spiel bekommt, irgendeinen Rohrkrepierer? Eine CD im Jewel Case passt ja ohne Probleme in einen Umschlag für 1€ Porto.



lvl 16 is eigentlich ganz easy ich habs ... PreasT auch   

mfg zec


----------



## PreasT (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt NICHT !!!*



			
				zectOr am 10.07.2005 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> lvl 16 is eigentlich ganz easy ich habs ... PreasT auch
> mfg zec



ja echt ihr looser    (aber ich hab schon ne weile gebraucht, bis das was geworden iss.... )


----------



## zectOr (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt NICHT !!!*

SO replays sind weg


----------



## PreasT (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt NICHT !!!*



			
				zectOr am 10.07.2005 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> SO replays sind weg



dito


----------



## Dimebag (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt NICHT !!!*



			
				PreasT am 10.07.2005 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 10.07.2005 22:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bis jetzt liegt PreasT EXTREM weit vorne


----------



## bierchen (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt NICHT !!!*



			
				Dimebag am 10.07.2005 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 10.07.2005 22:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, noch schnell meine letzten Versuche


----------



## Dimebag (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt NICHT !!!*

Also, jetzt wo bierchens Zeiten auch drin sind, kann ich eine erste Vorschau machen:

Ich weiss meine Zeiten nicht, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sieht die Sache so aus:
Bei Level 12 wird es super knapp...   
Level 13 und 14 habe ich auf jeden Fall nicht gewonnen.
Bei Level 15 bin ich glaube ich erster   

Morgen gibt's die Ergebnisse... Und dann kommt die entscheidende Woche...


----------



## zectOr (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt NICHT !!!*



			
				Dimebag am 11.07.2005 02:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, jetzt wo bierchens Zeiten auch drin sind, kann ich eine erste Vorschau machen:
> 
> Ich weiss meine Zeiten nicht, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sieht die Sache so aus:
> Bei Level 12 wird es super knapp...
> ...



Auswerten Marsch Marsch *rumkomandier*   

mfg zectOr


----------



## Dimebag (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt NICHT !!!*



			
				zectOr am 11.07.2005 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Auswerten Marsch Marsch *rumkomandier*
> 
> mfg zectOr



Tja, es gibt halt Leute, die so komische Sachen wie "arbeiten" machen...


----------



## zectOr (11. Juli 2005)

*zectOr the best elma zogger*



> Tja, es gibt halt Leute, die so komische Sachen wie "arbeiten" machen...




edit: nach langer überlegung, hab ich den text nicht für witzig eingestuft und ihn wegeditiert


----------



## Dumbi (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr the best elma zogger*



			
				zectOr am 11.07.2005 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> > Tja, es gibt halt Leute, die so komische Sachen wie "arbeiten" machen...
> 
> 
> edit: nach langer überlegung, hab ich den text nicht für witzig eingestuft und ihn wegeditiert


Ich kann mir schon denken, in welche Richtung dein Kommentar ging...


----------



## zectOr (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr the best elma zogger*



			
				Dumbi am 11.07.2005 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 11.07.2005 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann denk mal laut, wills nämlich wissen   

mfg zectOr


----------



## Dimebag (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr the best elma zogger*



			
				zectOr am 11.07.2005 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 11.07.2005 17:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaja, entweder:

- die nächsten Anschläge planen.

oder

- arbeiten und dann hier posten, geile Arbeit.

2-3 x pro Tag hier reingucken wird doch wohl noch erlaubt sein!   

Und ich habe sogar noch Zeit, das Turnier zu gewinnen!!   Ich bin zu gut...


----------



## Dimebag (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr the best elma zogger*

Ey Leute, ich habe heute Nacht ca. 3 Stunden gepennt und jetzt erst Feierabend, ich glaube, ich komme heute nicht mehr zum Auswerten, mal gucken.
Ich poste aber meine Zeiten, wenn ich zu Hause bin, damit ihr nicht denkt, ich bin noch am üben oder so   

sollte ich nicht einpennen, werte ich vielleicht aus, die Level sind ja zum Glück nicht lang.

bis gloich


----------



## zectOr (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr the best elma zogger*



			
				Dimebag am 11.07.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Leute, ich habe heute Nacht ca. 3 Stunden gepennt und jetzt erst Feierabend, ich glaube, ich komme heute nicht mehr zum Auswerten, mal gucken.
> Ich poste aber meine Zeiten, wenn ich zu Hause bin, damit ihr nicht denkt, ich bin noch am üben oder so
> 
> sollte ich nicht einpennen, werte ich vielleicht aus, die Level sind ja zum Glück nicht lang.
> ...



Was hast du denn für nen beruf das du soo versklavt wirst? :-o 



> damit ihr nicht denkt, ich bin noch am üben oder so



das glauben wir eh schon  

mfg zectOr


----------



## PreasT (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt NICHT !!!*



			
				Dimebag am 10.07.2005 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 10.07.2005 22:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so soll das auch sein !  


Spoiler



dann haben sich die nachtschichten ja   gelohnt


(nene.... ich hab nicht viel länger als der zec gezoggt...)


----------



## bierchen (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Who the F*** is PForsberg?*

Wo ist eigentlich PForsberg, der Stinker? Hat der seine Records geschickt? War der beim letzten Mal eigentlich noch dabei?


----------



## Dimebag (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Who the F*** is PForsberg?*

Leutz, sorry, ich habe meinen usb stick mit den Replays auf der Arbeit vergessen   

Ich muss jetzt in die Heia... kein Abendessen, kein Zocken, nix - SCHLAFEN!!

bis moin


----------



## zectOr (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: zectOr ownt*



> (nene.... ich hab nicht viel länger als der zec gezoggt...)



LoL doch die Wand an du spielst ca. 2-3 mal soviel wie ich, die meiste zeit zock ich ja eh GTA SA   und altaniere zwischen elma und gta und wie du selber gesagt hast , hast du GTA erst wieder richtig vor 2 wochen gespielt und zoggst bloß noch das besagt spiel   

zectOR


----------



## PreasT (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Who the F*** is PForsberg?*



			
				Dimebag am 11.07.2005 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Leutz, sorry, ich habe meinen usb stick mit den Replays auf der Arbeit vergessen
> 
> Ich muss jetzt in die Heia... kein Abendessen, kein Zocken, nix - SCHLAFEN!!
> 
> bis moin



als was arbeitest du eigentlich ?  

@ zector

nur weil ich nicht mehr dazu komme GTA SA zu zoggen, heißt das nicht, das ich die ganze zeit ELMA zogge... die meiste zeit hör ich einfach musik oder schlafe...      hehe


----------



## Dumbi (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Who the F*** is PForsberg?*

Ich habe endlich Level 16 geschafft!  
*freu*  
Aber in mehr als drei Minuten...


----------



## Dimebag (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Who the F*** is PForsberg?*

..
..
* BIERCHEN*

CALLING ALL BIERCHENS

DU HAST MIR 2 REPLAYS VON LEVEL 13, ABER KEINS VON LEVEL 12 GESCHICKT - DAS REPLAY "BIERCH12" WAR VON LEVEL 13.

MACH HIN!!


----------



## zectOr (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Who the F*** is PForsberg?*



			
				Dimebag am 12.07.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> ..
> * BIERCHEN*
> 
> ...



so eine pappnase   *g*

edit: ich nehm mal an das er dann sein Replay überspeichert hat und somit weg ist es sei denn er hat eine sicherungskopie...


----------



## bierchen (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Who the F*** is PForsberg?*



			
				zectOr am 12.07.2005 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 12.07.2005 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da liegst Du allerdings richtig. Hab mich beim abspeichern vertan. Da ich immer nur speicher, wenn ich eine neue Bestzeit aufgstellt habe, ist das Replay für Level 12 futsch. 
Meine Zeit ist 33:98. Ich möchte noch bemerken, dass ich vertrauenswürdig bin  :o


----------



## Dimebag (12. Juli 2005)

*WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *

.
*THE VOTES, AHM, RESULTS ARE IN...*

Und die sehen so aus...


*LEVEL 12 - Islands in the Sky*

1 - zectOr - 27:40 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/zectOr12.rec
2 - Dimebag - 28:03 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/dime12.rec
3 - PreasT - 28:07 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/PreasT12.rec
4 - tohei - 30:36 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/tohei12.rec
5 - Dumbi - 32:03 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/dumbi12.rec
6 - bierchen - 33:89 (kein Replay, aber macht nix *g*)


*LEVEL 13 - Hill Legend*

1 - PreasT - 22:23 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/PreasT13.rec
2 - zectOr - 23:57 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/zectOr13.rec
3 - Dimebag - 24:67 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/dime13.rec
4 - tohei - 25:87 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/tohei13.rec
5 - bierchen - 30:14 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/bierch13.rec
6 - Dumbi - 33:17 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/dumbi13.rec


*LEVEL 14 - Loop-de-Loop*

1 - PreasT - 23:13 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/PreasT14.rec
2 - Dimebag - 23:70 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/dime14.rec
3 - zectOr - 24:31 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/zectOr14.rec
4 - bierchen - 28:10 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/bierch14.rec
5 - tohei - 29:67 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/tohei14.rec
6 - Dumbi - 34:54 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/dumbi14.rec


*LEVEL 15 - Serpents Tale*

1 - Dimebag - 1:20:93 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/dime15.rec
2 - PreasT - 1:21:46 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/PreasT15.rec
3 - zectOr - 1:26:23 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/zectOr15.rec
4 - tohei - 1:26:31 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/tohei15.rec
5 - bierchen - 1:29:67 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/bierch15.rec
6 - Dumbi - 1:46:31 http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto4/dumbi15.rec



Wenn man der Mathematik glauben kann, macht das folgenden *Zwischenstand*:

1 - Dimebag - 64 Punkte
2 - PreasT - 57 Punkte
3 - zectOr - 29 Punkte
4 - tohei - 22 Punkte
5 - Dumbi und bierchen - 13 Punkte
7 - Skimblecat und PForsberg - 1 Deserteur-Punkt


Jetzt das übliche Getratsche:

1 - Einige Leute haben zu viel Zeit zu üben   

2 - Dumbi meinte, diese Woche gäbe es nix zu lachen - sein Level 15 ist aber gar nicht so übel   

3 - tohei hat diese Woche den 3. Platz gelassen, und muss sich nächste Woche doppelt anstrengen.

4 - zectOr erholt sich... hoffentlich wird er nächste Woche in jedem Level zweiter  


Spoiler



und ich erster



5 - PreasT nervt und...   

6 - bierchen und Dumbi kämpfen hart und verbittert um den ersten Platz von unten - meistens gewinnt Dumbi *g* was einen Einstand zwischen den beiden ergeben hat.


Die letzte Woche machen wir übrigens etwas länger, Details morgen.

Ihr dürft euch jetzt bespucken


----------



## PreasT (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *

also eins muss ich jetzt mal los werden :

DIMEBAG IST SOOOOO EIN LUCKER !!!! 

eigentlich würdest du nur noch meinen staub sehen können.... aber 



Spoiler



gegen dieses luck bin selbst ich machtlos !


----------



## zectOr (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *

Auf Dimebag und PreasT  .

wie wärs wenn wir noch nen mappack saugen und das TuRnIeR verlängern?

mfg zectOr


----------



## Dumbi (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *

Afafik kann man zusätzliche Maps nur in der Vollversion verwenden, selbst wenn es von Fans erstellte Maps sind.


----------



## Dimebag (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				zectOr am 13.07.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Dimebag und PreasT  .
> 
> wie wärs wenn wir noch nen mappack saugen und das TuRnIeR verlängern?
> 
> mfg zectOr



Nein, dafür habe ich keine Zeit, wir können nach dem Sommer aber gerne ein neues Turnier beginnen, oder die Vollversion kaufen und da weiter machen.

*EIN VORSCHLAG:*

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir die Punktzahl für den ersten Platz für EINEN Level verdoppeln, also dass man 12 statt 6 Punkte bekommt, wenn man diesen Level als erster schafft?

PreasT kann noch gewinnen, zect0r auch, aber da scheint die Konkurrenz nicht mitzumachen.
Ich finde meinen Vorschlag nicht fair mir gegenüber   aber ich die Sache soll ja spannend bleiben.   

Was haltet ihr davon?

Und PreasT: Was hat klare Überlegenheit mit Glück zu tun?

Ach ja, ihr hattet gefragt: Ich arbeite als Forschungsassistent in einem europäischen Projekt.


----------



## PreasT (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 13.07.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Und PreasT: Was hat klare Überlegenheit mit Glück zu tun?



tja.... deine so genannte "klare überlegenheit" entstand hald nur aus glück.   



> Ach ja, ihr hattet gefragt: Ich arbeite als Forschungsassistent in einem europäischen Projekt.



stimmt das wirklich   .... wenn ja, kannst uns dann auch sagen, was das für ein projekt iss   

MFG

PreasT


----------



## Dimebag (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				PreasT am 13.07.2005 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt das wirklich   .... wenn ja, kannst uns dann auch sagen, was das für ein projekt iss



Ihr habt wahrscheinlich an Laborratten und so gedacht, aber nein, es handelt sich um soziale Studien - genauer gesagt, geht es darum, einen Kurs für "interkulturelle Kompetenz" zu designen und produzieren.

mfg


----------



## bierchen (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 13.07.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> *EIN VORSCHLAG:*
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir die Punktzahl für den ersten Platz für EINEN Level verdoppeln, also dass man 12 statt 6 Punkte bekommt, wenn man diesen Level als erster schafft?


Wie willst Du das genau bewerkstelligen   Wie kontrollierst Du wer der erste war? Viele spielen ja schon die Levels, bevor Du die Runde offiziell freigibst.

Und was ist mit meinem Vorschlag, dass der erste automatisch keine Punkte bekommt? Dann würden wir dem Motto "Nur schlechte dürfen mitmachen" oder wie der hieß  näher kommen


----------



## Dumbi (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 13.07.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich arbeite als Forschungsassistent in einem europäischen Projekt.


Hat diese Arbeit als Forschungsassistent etwas damit zu tun dass du in Spanien lebst, oder bist du unabhängig davon in diesem Land, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Dimebag (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				bierchen am 13.07.2005 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 13.07.2005 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bierchen in seinem Element... Ich wusste, der Satz war nicht 109% gut formuliert, und irgendwer musste dumm fragen   Ich meinte natürlich, dass der Erste, also der MIT DER BESTEN ZEIT mehr Punkte bekommt   

@ Dumbi, du hohler Banause, ich wohne in Portugal, nicht in Spanien. Hast du in Erdkunde gepennt oder vielleicht in Texas die Schule besucht?
Nee, ich war schon vorher hier, inzwischen seit 13 Jahren.

Also, ich habe *noch einen Vorschlag*: Wir könnten es auch so machen, dass der erste Platz diese Woche 8 statt 6 Punkte wert ist. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Dumbi (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 13.07.2005 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dumbi, du hohler Banause, ich wohne in Portugal, nicht in Spanien. Hast du in Erdkunde gepennt oder vielleicht in Texas die Schule besucht?
> Nee, ich war schon vorher hier, inzwischen seit 13 Jahren.


Ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen Portugal und Spanien, hab das nur gerade verwechselt. Ist ja auch schon spät, aber die Frage hat mich einfach nicht losgelassen.  *g*    
Soll ich dir als Entschuldigung ein neues Bildchen basteln?


----------



## bierchen (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 13.07.2005 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen in seinem Element... Ich wusste, der Satz war nicht 109% gut formuliert, und irgendwer musste dumm fragen   Ich meinte natürlich, dass der Erste, also der MIT DER BESTEN ZEIT mehr Punkte bekommt
> 
> Also, ich habe *noch einen Vorschlag*: Wir könnten es auch so machen, dass der erste Platz diese Woche 8 statt 6 Punkte wert ist. Was meint ihr?


Na klar Du Bescheiß0r, damit Du noch mehr Punkte kassierst  
[X] 2x Dagegen
Völlig indiskutabel  



			
				Dumbi am 13.07.2005 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich dir als Entschuldigung ein neues Bildchen basteln?


rofl 


BTW: Ich hab jetzt endlich Level 16, unter 2:30


----------



## Dumbi (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				bierchen am 13.07.2005 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Ich hab jetzt endlich Level 16, unter 2:30


Weit davon entfernt...    
Dafür schaffe ich Level 18 jetzt in 1:07


----------



## Dimebag (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *

Also, sind meine beiden Vorschläge abgelehnt?

Mir macht's nix aus, die waren ja dazu gedacht, das ganze etwas spannender zu machen - aber wenn ihr meint, ich bin ja eh zu gut und werde überall erster, alles klar


----------



## bierchen (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 14.07.2005 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, sind meine beiden Vorschläge abgelehnt?
> 
> Mir macht's nix aus, die waren ja dazu gedacht, das ganze etwas spannender zu machen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm..., vielleicht war ich etwas vorschnell  . Ist diese Woche schon die letzte?
Wenn ja, dann wäre ich jetzt doch für eine Verdopplung der Punkte für einen ersten Platz 
Wenns erst die vorletzte Woche ist, dann sollten wir vielleicht die 1,5fache Punktezahl für den 1. Platz vergeben. Was meinst ihr, Dumbi, zectOr und Konsorten?


----------



## Dumbi (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *

Meine Wenigkeit ist mit einer Verdopplung der Punke für den ersten Platz einverstanden!


----------



## Dimebag (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dumbi am 14.07.2005 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Wenigkeit ist mit einer Verdopplung der Punke für den ersten Platz einverstanden!



Nie und nimmer, nicht für alle Level   

Entweder Verdopplung für EINEN Level oder 8 statt 6 Punkte für alle 3.

Das wär ja noch schöner...


----------



## Dumbi (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 14.07.2005 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 14.07.2005 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spielverderber...     
Dann halt nur für einen Level, immerhin etwas!


----------



## bierchen (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 14.07.2005 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 14.07.2005 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, so jetzt auf einmal. Verkriech DIch doch in Dein Loch  

Also, ist das jetzt schon die letzte Woche   
Welche Levels spielen wir überhaupt. Langsam läuft es hier aus dem Ruder scheint's  

Wenn schon mehr Punkte, dann aber auch für alle gespielten Levels. Meinetwegen halt keine Verdopplung, aber schon 9 statt 6.


----------



## Dimebag (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				bierchen am 14.07.2005 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 14.07.2005 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt auf einmal?? Das waren von Anfang an meine Vorschläge, nur weil du schwer von capiche bist... 

Wir spielen natürlich die letzten 3 Level, du Einstein, also 16 bis 18 (extra für dich: der dazwischen ist Level 17).

Also entscheidet euch zwischen den beiden Methoden oder wir bleiben bei der alten. Ist das jetzt verstanden?


----------



## bierchen (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 14.07.2005 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt auf einmal?? Das waren von Anfang an meine Vorschläge, nur weil du schwer von capiche bist...
> 
> Wir spielen natürlich die letzten 3 Level, du Einstein, also 16 bis 18 (extra für dich: der dazwischen ist Level 17).
> 
> Also entscheidet euch zwischen den beiden Methoden oder wir bleiben bei der alten. Ist das jetzt verstanden?


So, jetzt pass mal auf Du Würstchen. Entweder wir vergeben mehr Punkte für alle Levels oder lassen die Sache gleich ganz bleiben 



Spoiler



und Du kannst Dein Turnier alleine fertig spielen


. Was bringt es denn, wenn wir nur auf einen Level läppische 2 Punkte mehr vergeben. Dann bliebe eh alles beim alten. Wenn wir es nach meinem Vorschlag machen, dann könnte man auch als im Mittelfeld Platzierter noch was reißen.

Also ich sage entweder oder, Katz oda Kodda.  
Basta.


----------



## Dimebag (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				bierchen am 14.07.2005 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 14.07.2005 22:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du raffst echt NICHTS.

Hier nochmal die Optionen zum Mitschreiben:

1 - Für EINEN Level gibt es bei Gewinn die DOPPELTE Punktzahl (also 12)

2 - Für alle 3 Level gibt es für den ersten Platz 8 statt 6 Punkte.


----------



## bierchen (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *

OK, ich bin für Option 2: Für alle 3 Levels gibt es 12 statt 6 Punkte für den Erstplatzierten.


----------



## Dimebag (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				bierchen am 14.07.2005 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, ich bin für Option 2: Für alle 3 Levels gibt es 12 statt 6 Punkte für den Erstplatzierten.



Ha ha


----------



## Dimebag (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *

Also nochmal *letzter Aufruf zum abstimmen *für Methode 1, 2 oder keine Änderung.

Die Woche beginnt heute, und geht bis nächsten Sonntag um Mitternacht, wie immer.

Die Level sind:

*16. New Wave 
17. Labyrinth 
18. Spiral *

Es ist viel Zeit, also nutzt sie...


----------



## bierchen (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 15.07.2005 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nochmal *letzter Aufruf zum abstimmen *für Methode 1, 2 oder keine Änderung.


[X] Option 1 (welches Level soll es denn sein? >>> Abstimmen? ) 

btw: Level 16 sucks


----------



## zectOr (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *

[X] Methode3 - 12 punkte für den sieg jedes levels also für alle 3  

ansonsten [x] methode 1


----------



## Dumbi (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *

Jup, Methode *1*!
Wann stimmen wir über den Level ab?


----------



## Dimebag (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dumbi am 15.07.2005 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wann stimmen wir über den Level ab?*



Da Methode 1 schon gewonnen hat... ihr hättet den gewünschten Level ja gleich mitposten können.

Aber nein, wir machen es noch komplizierter geheimnisvoller!!   

Jeder schickt mir den gewünschten Level per e-mail. Ich veröffentliche ihn dann. So weiss niemand, wer in welchem Level gut ist   


Spoiler



Ok, ausser mir, aber irgendjemand muss ja die Drecksarbeit machen



Also - ich warte: dimebag (at) sapo . pt

Haut rein!


----------



## zectOr (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



> Jeder schickt mir den gewünschten Level per e-mail. Ich veröffentliche ihn dann. So weiss niemand, wer in welchem Level gut ist
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



hä?  :-o


----------



## PreasT (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				zectOr am 16.07.2005 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> > Jeder schickt mir den gewünschten Level per e-mail. Ich veröffentliche ihn dann. So weiss niemand, wer in welchem Level gut ist
> >
> >
> > Spoiler
> ...



hä  :-o


----------



## Dumbi (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				PreasT am 16.07.2005 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 16.07.2005 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm?   :-o


----------



## bierchen (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dumbi am 16.07.2005 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 16.07.2005 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dumbi (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 12.07.2005 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Die letzte Woche machen wir übrigens etwas länger.


Und wieviel länger?
Ich möchte noch etwas üben...


----------



## Dimebag (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dumbi am 17.07.2005 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 12.07.2005 22:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, bis nächsten Sonntag


----------



## Dumbi (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 18.07.2005 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, bis nächsten Sonntag


Sehr gut...


----------



## PreasT (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 18.07.2005 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 17.07.2005 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das hätte man mir etwas früher sagen sollen !

ich hab schon panik bekommen, das ich zu spät bin mit meinen Replays !

aber so habe ich ja noch genug zeit euch zu ownen   

MFG


----------



## bierchen (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 18.07.2005 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 17.07.2005 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wann veröffentlichst das Ergebnis der Wahl des Levels, dessen "Ownership" durch den Erstplatzierten mit sage und schreibe 12 Punkte honoriert wird?


----------



## Dimebag (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				bierchen am 18.07.2005 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 18.07.2005 00:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn alle votes eingetroffen sind oder sich eine Mehrheit abzeichnet...

Also, schickt mir die votes per e-mail


----------



## Dimebag (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				PreasT am 18.07.2005 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 18.07.2005 00:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte ich bereits gesagt


----------



## zectOr (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 18.07.2005 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 18.07.2005 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber du drückst dich immer so undeutlich aus

du hast mal am so. um 00:47 (oder so)  geschrieben das die Replay einsendefrist auf morgen um 5 (oder so) verlängert wird so denk ich als normaler mensch das du du den di. meinst nicht den mo   

mfg zec


----------



## Dimebag (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				zectOr am 19.07.2005 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> aber du drückst dich immer so undeutlich aus
> 
> du hast mal am so. um 00:47 (oder so)  geschrieben das die Replay einsendefrist auf morgen um 5 (oder so) verlängert wird *so denk ich als normaler mensch *das du du den di. meinst nicht den mo
> 
> mfg zec



Pff, für welchen normalen Mensch fängt der Tag um 00Uhr an? Du liest zu viel Programmzeitschrift!


----------



## zectOr (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 19.07.2005 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 19.07.2005 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trotzdem... ich forde jetzt 10 Punkte schadensersatz   

mfg zec


----------



## Dimebag (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				zectOr am 19.07.2005 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem... ich forde jetzt 10 Punkte schadensersatz
> 
> mfg zec



Ok, du kannst dir sogar aussuchen, was du lieber willst:

1 - Zehn Minuspunkte
oder
2 - Zehn Punkte in Flensburg


----------



## zectOr (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *



			
				Dimebag am 19.07.2005 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 19.07.2005 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1tens bitte... und zwar von deinem Punktekonto


----------



## Dimebag (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: WOCHE 4 - SPREU UND WEIZEN *

So Leutz, allzu viel fehlt nicht mehr für das grosse Finale!   

Habt ihr auch schon alle brav den "Bonuslevel" gewählt?   

Ich habe noch nicht ein Mal geübt    Jetzt muss ich aber ran


----------



## Dimebag (22. Juli 2005)

*VERLÄNGERUNG*

ACHTUNG NACHSPIELZEIT!!

Da ich aus verschiedenen Gründen (zu viel Arbeit, Computerwechsel) überhaupt nicht zum zocken gekommen bin und auch nicht werde, muss ich die Frist etwas verlängern.

Neuer und definitiver Einsendeschluss: *DIENSTAG, 26.07., WIE IMMER 00.00Uhr    *
Sonst komm ich nichtmal zum auswerten...


Nochwas: niemand will für seinen Level voten ausser bierchen?

Haut rein, ihr Flaschen!


----------



## bierchen (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: VERLÄNGERUNG*



			
				Dimebag am 22.07.2005 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochwas: niemand will für seinen Level voten ausser bierchen?


In dem Fall beantrage ich hiermit die Schließung der Wahllokale. Der Auszählende darf natürlich nicht an der Wahl teilnehmen.


----------



## zectOr (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: VERLÄNGERUNG*



> Nochwas: niemand will für seinen Level voten ausser bierchen?



na, das liegt wohl daran das kein mensch peilt was du überhaupt willst    aber wenn es sein muss dann bitte  *18.SPIRAL* das letzte halt


----------



## Dimebag (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: VERLÄNGERUNG*



			
				zectOr am 22.07.2005 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nochwas: niemand will für seinen Level voten ausser bierchen?
> 
> 
> 
> na, das liegt wohl daran das kein mensch peilt was du überhaupt willst    aber wenn es sein muss dann bite  *18.SPIRAL* das letzte halt



Ok, der letzte soll es sein.

mfg


----------



## Dumbi (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: VERLÄNGERUNG*

Ich wähle auch *Level 18*!


----------



## PreasT (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: VERLÄNGERUNG*



			
				Dimebag am 22.07.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 22.07.2005 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




von mir aus....


----------



## bierchen (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: VERLÄNGERUNG*



			
				Dimebag am 22.07.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 22.07.2005 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Ihr seid ohne Chance in Level 18!!!  
Unter eine Minute kommt ihr ja doch nicht


----------



## zectOr (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: VERLÄNGERUNG*



			
				bierchen am 23.07.2005 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 22.07.2005 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt muss dich aber entäuschen bin schon weit unter 1min


----------



## bierchen (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: VERLÄNGERUNG*



			
				zectOr am 23.07.2005 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt muss dich aber entäuschen bin schon weit unter 1min


  
Endlich fällt einer drauf rein, danke für die Info 

BTW: Ich auch


----------



## zectOr (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: VERLÄNGERUNG*



			
				bierchen am 23.07.2005 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 23.07.2005 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg, flachzange  bierchen du bist ein r.i.e.ß.e.n. verarscher


----------



## Dimebag (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: VERLÄNGERUNG*

Ok Leutz, heute Abend sollten die Replays da sein, spätestens morgen wird ausgewertet, kommt auf die Arbeit an, ausserdem habe ich heute Abend noch ein Vorstellungsgespräch.

Bis später also


----------



## PreasT (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: VERLÄNGERUNG*

puhh.... hab gerade noch meine Replays eingeschickt..... hoffentlich reichen meine zeiten   

bekommen eigentlich auch der 2te und 3te einen Preis   bekommt eigentlich überhaupt jemand einen Preis   

MFG
PreasT


----------



## bierchen (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: VERLÄNGERUNG*

So meine Replay sind weg. Level 16 war vielleicht ein Mist   
Eines sag ich Euch: Eigentlicher Gewinner dieses Turnier ist derjenige, der Level 18 owned! 



			
				PreasT am 26.07.2005 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> puhh.... hab gerade noch meine Replays eingeschickt..... hoffentlich reichen meine zeiten


Sag mir Deine Zeiten und ich sag DIr ob sie reichen 



> bekommen eigentlich auch der 2te und 3te einen Preis   bekommt eigentlich überhaupt jemand einen Preis


Für Dich können wir da sicher eine Ausnahme machen


----------



## Dimebag (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: VERLÄNGERUNG*

So Leutz, 

erstmal sorry für die Verspätungen, aber ich habe einfach zu viel um die Ohren in letzter Zeit. Ich verspreche, morgen abend sie die Zeiten online und der Sieger wird gekuehrt, die Verlierer gedisst  

*Wichtig!!

Ich habe keine Zeiten von zect0r !!*


----------



## Dimebag (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: VERLÄNGERUNG*

Was lange wärt, wird endlich gut!

Damit unser Finale noch besser wird, gibt's nochmal eine Verlängerung - diesmal von ca. 2 Wochen   

zect0r war / ist krank und hat keine Zeiten parat. So macht das Finale aber keinen Spass.   

Ich fahre heute nacht in den Urlaub. Habe erst in ca. 2 Wochen wieder Internet.

Also Leute, geht ein paar Tage an die Sonne bevor ihr euch wieder in den Elma-Keller einschliesst und dann lassen wir das Finale mit Weltmeister-reifen zeiten so richtig krachen.

bis denn und ich wünsche mir und euch einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Dimebag (15. August 2005)

*zurück*

So hallo Leute, ich bin zurück, ihr hoffentlich auch.

Wann wollen wir weitermachen? Ich dachte so, die Zeiten Ende dieser Woche auszuwerten. Also müssten so bis Donnerstag Abend alle definitiven Zeiten da sein. Ist das für jeden ok?

Grüezli


----------



## bierchen (15. August 2005)

*AW: zurück*



			
				Dimebag am 15.08.2005 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> So hallo Leute, ich bin zurück, ihr hoffentlich auch.
> 
> Wann wollen wir weitermachen? Ich dachte so, die Zeiten Ende dieser Woche auszuwerten. Also müssten so bis Donnerstag Abend alle definitiven Zeiten da sein. Ist das für jeden ok?
> 
> Grüezli


Du schon wieder? 
Meine Zeiten hast Du ja noch, oder? Wenn ja bekommst Du nur dann noch neue Zeiten, wenn ich meine noch Zeiten verbessern kann, was aber angesichts meiner bereits bombastischen Zeiten eher unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Dimebag (16. August 2005)

*AW: zurück*



			
				bierchen am 15.08.2005 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Du schon wieder?
> Meine Zeiten hast Du ja noch, oder? Wenn ja bekommst Du nur dann noch neue Zeiten, wenn ich meine noch Zeiten verbessern kann, was aber angesichts meiner bereits bombastischen Zeiten eher unwahrscheinlich ist.


Jo, ich habe alle Zeiten noch. Also mach dich ran und verbessere deine Schandzeiten.


----------



## zectOr (16. August 2005)

*AW: zurück*



			
				Dimebag am 16.08.2005 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 15.08.2005 21:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab keinen bock und auch zuviel zu tun,...  

mfg zectOr


----------



## Dimebag (16. August 2005)

*AW: zurück*



			
				zectOr am 16.08.2005 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab keinen bock und auch zuviel zu tun,...
> 
> mfg zectOr


Du Penn0r, da hofft man, dass du dich erhohlst und wieder frisch mitmachst, und dann sowas   
Wegen den letzten 3 Level willst du doch wohl nicht solch eine Schande über dich ergehen lassen??


----------



## bierchen (16. August 2005)

*AW: zurück*

Yeah, ihr Luschen, bierchen's back 

Hab meine Zeit in einem Level spitzenmäßig verbessert. Bekommst also Donnerstag abend nochmal ne Mail von mir, Dime.


----------



## zectOr (16. August 2005)

*AW: zurück*



			
				Dimebag am 16.08.2005 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 16.08.2005 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... für dich,... werd ich nochmal meinen Motorrad helm rauskramen und ein großes comeback starten   

mfg zectOr


----------



## Dimebag (16. August 2005)

*AW: zurück*



			
				zectOr am 16.08.2005 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 16.08.2005 16:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the spirit


----------



## bierchen (19. August 2005)

*AW: zurück*

So wegen diesem Schwachmat michiman habe ich jetzt vergessen, meine Replays zu schicken. Aber hier ist ja auch komplett tote Hose. Wie sieht es aus, gibt es wieder einen Tag drauf, Dime? Hast Du denn schon die Zeiten von zector?


----------



## Dimebag (19. August 2005)

*AW: zurück*



			
				bierchen am 19.08.2005 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So wegen diesem Schwachmat michiman habe ich jetzt vergessen, meine Replays zu schicken. Aber hier ist ja auch komplett tote Hose. Wie sieht es aus, gibt es wieder einen Tag drauf, Dime? Hast Du denn schon die Zeiten von zector?



Nein, hab ich noch nicht.
Ausgewertet wird definitiv Anfang nächster Woche, scheinen zu viele Leute im Urlaub oder so zu sein. So hat jeder am Wochenende Zeit, seine Replays einzuschicken.

bid denn


----------



## PreasT (20. August 2005)

*AW: zurück*



			
				Dimebag am 19.08.2005 00:36 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 19.08.2005 00:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super   

nächste woche bin ich im urlaub .......


----------



## Dimebag (22. August 2005)

*AW: zurück*



			
				PreasT am 20.08.2005 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ausgewertet wird definitiv Anfang nächster Woche, scheinen zu viele Leute im Urlaub oder so zu sein. So hat jeder am Wochenende Zeit, seine Replays einzuschicken.
> >
> > bid denn
> 
> ...


Wir können ohne Probleme länger warten, auf eine oder zwei Wochen mehr kommt es nicht an. Ich finde, beim Finale sollten halt alle dabei sein. Es war super spassig bis jetzt, da sollte das Finale nicht untergehen. Wann kommst du wieder (falls du noch da bist)?


----------



## PreasT (29. August 2005)

*AW: zurück*



			
				Dimebag am 22.08.2005 01:17 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 20.08.2005 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin jetzt wieder da


----------



## Dimebag (30. August 2005)

*AW: zurück*



			
				PreasT am 29.08.2005 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt wieder da


Ah, sehr schön   
Die Tage kommen dann jetzt die finalen Ergebnisse (also mein grossartiger Sieg!!)
Vielleicht rafft sich zect0r ja auch noch dazu auf, endlich seine Zeiten einzusenden


----------



## Dimebag (9. September 2005)

*Verspätung*

Leutz,

sorry für all die Verspätungen, aber ich kann mich seit meinem Urlaub vor Arbeit nicht retten...

Prognose: in 14 Tagen.

Bis die Ergebnisse raus sind, nehme ich natürlich weiter Replays an, wer sich verbessern will, nur zu.

Bis bald
Dime


----------



## zectOr (9. September 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dimebag am 09.09.2005 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Leutz,
> 
> sorry für all die Verspätungen, aber ich kann mich seit meinem Urlaub vor Arbeit nicht retten...
> 
> ...



Hast du meine Replays erhalten?  :-o


----------



## Dimebag (9. September 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				zectOr am 09.09.2005 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du meine Replays erhalten?  :-o


Jep, am 07. September   

Tut mir leid, wegen den Verschiebungen, vor Allem weil das die anderen Wochen so reibungslos geklappt hat, aber was lange währt, wird schliesslich gut


----------



## bierchen (20. September 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dimebag am 09.09.2005 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 09.09.2005 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist es denn wirklich so schwer unsere Replays zu manipulieren


----------



## Dumbi (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

*räusper*


----------



## Dimebag (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dumbi am 03.10.2005 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> *räusper*


Es kommt diese Woche. Wie ich bierchen schonmal erzählt habe verbringe ich mein Leben zur Zeit auf der Arbeit (von wo ich auch poste) und habe dann Abends dementsprechend wenig Zeit / Lust.
Aber diese Woche ist versprochen


----------



## Dumbi (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dimebag am 03.10.2005 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber diese Woche ist versprochen


Alles klar, ich erinnere dich dann nächsten Monat wieder daran!


----------



## Dimebag (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dumbi am 03.10.2005 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 03.10.2005 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es tut mir doch Leid


----------



## Dumbi (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dimebag am 03.10.2005 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Es tut mir doch Leid


Das war doch nur ein Scherz.
*Dimebag tätschel*


----------



## PreasT (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

wow... zu meinem Erstaunen muss ich feststellen, das tatsächlich wieder ein bisschen aktivität in dieses Forum eingezogen ist...    

(3monate später....     )



Spoiler



das musste einfach sein


----------



## lordblizzard (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dimebag am 03.10.2005 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 03.10.2005 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht ganz nach Duke Nukem Forever Manieren aus bei Dimebag


----------



## bierchen (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

*hüstel*

Jesus lebt!!!



Spoiler



Scheiß auf die Replays, Dime! Ergebnisse reichen.





Spoiler



Für nen neuen Ava hattest wohl schon Zeit, wa?  Aber uns lässt Du im Stich   *Steinchen kick*


----------



## Dimebag (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

Hey Elastofreaks,

ich werde diese Woche FREI haben. Urlaub. Ferien. Freizeit. Leben.   

Die Replays, die Zeiten, meine Siegerehrung... sie werden alle kommen 

bis bald (sobald ich mich ausgepennt und totgesoffen habe, kann ein paar Tage dauern *g*)

@ bierchen: biste neidisch auf mein Charaktergesicht? *g*


----------



## Dimebag (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

*ELASTOMANIA - DIE ENTSCHEIDUNG*

Wer hätte es noch für möglich gehalten..? 
Aber bei Dimebag gilt: versprochen ist versprochen 



Spoiler



(und: when it's done *g*)




Hier die Zeiten für die letzte Woche der Elastomania Mania:


*Level 16 - New Wave*

1. Dimebag - 2:12:99
2. PreasT - 2:15:00
3. bierchen - 2:15:36
4. tohei - 2:18:63
5. zect0r - 2:24:07
6. Dumbi - 2:30:03



*Level 17 - Labyrinth*

1. PreasT - 1:25:81
2. bierchen - 1:28:30
2. zect0r - 1:28:30
4. Dimebag - 1:30:42
5. Dumbi - 1:34:06
6. tohei - 1:37:64



*Level 18 - Spiral*

1. PreasT - 0:55:72
2. Dumbi - 0:57:80
3. zect0r - 0:58:23
4. bierchen - 0:58:32
5. Dimebag - 0:58:44
6. tohei - 1:00:18




Die *Replays* zum Download:

PreasT: http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto5/PreasT.zip
Dumbi: http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto5/dumbi.zip
zect0r: http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto5/zect0r.zip
bierchen: http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto5/bier.zip
tohei: http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto5/tohei.zip
Dimebag: http://dimebag.no.sapo.pt/Elasto5/dime.zip




*Das macht natürlich (oder mathematisch) folgenden finalen, endgültigigen und unwiderruflichen Endstand*:

1 - PreasT - 79 Punkte
2 - Dimebag - 71 Punkte
3 - zectOr - 33 Punkte
4 - tohei - 23 Punkte
5 - bierchen - 20 Punkte
6 - Dumbi 17 Punkte
7 - Skimblecat und PForsberg - 1 Deserteur-Punkt




So, ihr Schweine, bevor ich mich jetzt weiter äussere, geh ich erst mal eine Runde flennen... 
Auf sowas wartet man dann Monate *schluchz*...  Ihr Cheater, Betrüger, Bescheisser, Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger, etc etc etc...
*heul*


----------



## Dumbi (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

Sechster geworden, ARRRRGH....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glückwunsch an PreasT, den Luck0r!


----------



## Dimebag (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bierchen (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Finale Grande*

Muhahahaha, Dumbi noch abgehängt. 

Jetzt weiß man auch, warum das Ganze vom Veranstalter so hinausgezögert wurde - er hat verloren! 

Seien wir ehrlich: Wäre ich von Anfang an dabei gewesen, hätte ich gewonnen. Der Trainingsrückstand war in der kurzen Zeit nicht aufzuholen. 

Glückwunsch an PreasT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Bescheißen macht man Dir nichts vor, oder?


----------



## Dumbi (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Finale Grande*



			
				bierchen am 29.10.2005 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Muhahahaha, Dumbi noch abgehängt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bwahaha!  *eg*


----------



## DawnHellscream (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dumbi am 29.10.2005 08:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Sechster geworden, ARRRRGH....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Geiler smile ..wie krieg ich den auch   
mmhh...runtergeladen hab ich mir den schon ...wo muss ich den am dümmsten abspeichern damit das funzt


----------



## Dumbi (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				DawnHellscream am 29.10.2005 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Geiler smile ..wie krieg ich den auch


Och, das ist ganz einfach: Du musst dich nur über Jahre hinweg bei den COs einschleimen, bis du zum CC befördert wirst...  *g*


----------



## Thomsn (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				DawnHellscream am 29.10.2005 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> mmhh...runtergeladen hab ich mir den schon ...wo muss ich den am dümmsten abspeichern damit das funzt


In diesem Forum kannst du, ausser im Bilderforum, als Member keine Bilder posten.


----------



## PreasT (1. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

Erstmal sorry, das ich erst jetzt schreibe, aber ich hab bisher einfach keine Zeit gefunden....   

Ihr wisst ja, ich bin kein Mann großer Worte, aber erstmal

JJJJJJJJIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII           

Nach so langer Zeit hab ich wirklich nicht mehr an den Sieg gedacht, und vorallem war ich der Meinung, dass mich Dimebag in der Pfeife rauchen würde...
aber ich habs tatsächlich geschafft ***freu***

Ich muss sagen speziell Dimebag und Zector waren sehr schweere Gegner, doch am schluss hat sich doch noch alles zum guten gewendet (für mich  )

Aber nicht traurig sein Dimebag, du warst wirklich sehr gut !   
Und noch danke für das Tolle Siegerbild, das sieht wirklich sehr gut aus!

nochmal thx @ all

MFG

PreasT


----------



## Dumbi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				PreasT am 01.11.2005 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss sagen speziell Dimebag und Zector waren sehr schweere Gegner


Und was ist mit mir?     *g*


----------



## bierchen (1. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				PreasT am 01.11.2005 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> MFG
> 
> PreasT


Moment mal...


			
				Elasto-AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sieger hat sich innerhalb von 48 Stunden nach Bekanntgabe des Endergebnisses zu melden, ansonsten gewinnt der Fünftplatzierte, falls dieser sich rechzeitig zu Wort gemeldet hat.


Tja, PreasT, Pech für Dich


----------



## Dumbi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				bierchen am 01.11.2005 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Elasto-AGB schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Der Sieger hat sich innerhalb von 48 Stunden nach Bekanntgabe des Endergebnisses zu melden, ansonsten gewinnt der Fünftplatzierte, falls dieser sich rechzeitig zu Wort gemeldet hat.


Nene du, das muss heißen "der Sechstplatzierte"...  *g*


----------



## PreasT (2. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				bierchen am 01.11.2005 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Elasto-AGB schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe... guter versuch


----------



## Dimebag (2. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				PreasT am 01.11.2005 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch danke für das Tolle Siegerbild, das sieht wirklich sehr gut aus!
> 
> nochmal thx @ all


*Grml* Glückwunsch *nuschel* *grml*

Versteh ich das jetzt recht, dass du dich mit dem Bild da oben (was in angetrunkenem Zustand wie eine gute Idee schien *g*) zufrieden gibst? Ich meine, wir hatten ja über evtll. Preise und so geredet. Ich finde, wir sollten da was regeln (aber im Endeffekt hängt wieder alles von mir ab, ne..?   )


----------



## Dumbi (2. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dimebag am 02.11.2005 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine, wir hatten ja über evtll. Preise und so geredet. Ich finde, wir sollten da was regeln


Du hast ja schon einen Kasten portugiesisches Bier als Hauptpreis versprochen.    

Das habe ich glaub schonmal vorgeschlagen: Jeder von uns L0sern schickt PreasT irgendein ausgemustertes PC-Spiel, einen richtigen Rohrkrepierer. Na?


----------



## Dimebag (2. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dumbi am 02.11.2005 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 02.11.2005 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, sowas hätte ich zu bieten.
Als Alternative auch 'ne alte (sehr alte, '97 glaub ich) PC-Games (erstes Preview zu Half Life   ) oder sogar was halbwegs wertvolles, einen 80mm Lüfter mit blauer Led von Arctic (regelbar).
Ja, mit Dime wird Sie geholfen.


----------



## PreasT (2. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

hmm... sehr sozial von euch, dass ihr mir was schicken wollt    

tja dimebag, die PCG werde ich leider ablehnen müssen, da meine brüder und ich schon sein 1995 PCG im Abo haben....   
und selbst an lüftern bin ich schon bedient....   

Was hättet ihr denn so für alte (oder auch nicht so alte) games zu bieten   

ich kann euch dann ja sagen, mit welchen ich einverstanden wäre, und welche ich schon habe    

MFG

PreasT

PS: das mit dem Bier wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Dimebag (3. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				PreasT am 02.11.2005 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm... sehr sozial von euch, dass ihr mir was schicken wollt
> 
> tja dimebag, die PCG werde ich leider ablehnen müssen, da meine brüder und ich schon sein 1995 PCG im Abo haben....
> und selbst an lüftern bin ich schon bedient....
> ...


Ne also, dass mit den Games muss schon Überraschung sein, ausserdem ist's auch lustiger so. Is' ja eher eine Erinnerung   
Der Kasten Bier wird wie versprochen auf dich getrunken - dieses Wochende! 
 Zur Not könnte ich dir 'ne Buddel schicken  - aber wie (und ob überhaupt) die bei dir ankommt? Bei den versoffenen Postboten und so...


----------



## PreasT (3. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

naja... ok.... also ich lass mich mit den Games vollkommen von euch überraschen... !!    

hast recht, Dimebag, es ist wirklich viel spannender, wenn man nicht weiß, was auf einen zukommt....   

und Postboten sind nicht nur versoffen, sondern haben auch einen extremen Zerstörungswahn


----------



## Dimebag (6. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

Komisch, jetzt wo's an Preise auszahlen geht meldet sich keine Sau mehr hier oder wie?    
Muss ich erst wieder omails an alle schreiben oder was? Passt auf, sonst kriegt ihr noch einen Zwangs-Ava aufgedrückt, der sich gewaschen hat


----------



## bierchen (6. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dimebag am 06.11.2005 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, jetzt wo's an Preise auszahlen geht meldet sich keine Sau mehr hier oder wie?
> Muss ich erst wieder omails an alle schreiben oder was? Passt auf, sonst kriegt ihr noch einen Zwangs-Ava aufgedrückt, der sich gewaschen hat


Wenn man mal etwas weiter denkt, dann könnte man u.U. drauf kommen, dass wir PreasTs Adresse brauchen um ihm unsere Gurken Spieleklassiker schicken zu können. Ich wollt abwarten, ob sonst noch jemand drauf kommt. 

Wenn ich die bekomme, dann bekommt er von mir auch was geschickt, keine Frage. 


Spoiler



Die Mülltonne müsste eh wieder mal geleert werden


 

Aber PreasT muss sich verpflichten, dass er die erhaltenen Spiele veröffentlicht. Meines kennt ihr ja doch nicht


----------



## Dimebag (7. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				bierchen am 06.11.2005 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man mal etwas weiter denkt, dann könnte man u.U. drauf kommen, dass wir PreasTs Adresse brauchen um ihm unsere Gurken Spieleklassiker schicken zu können. Ich wollt abwarten, ob sonst noch jemand drauf kommt.


Uuuuiiiii *verbeugung.vor.so.viel.intelligenz*   
Natürlich brauchen wir die Adresse, aber sein Einverständnis kann ja wohl jeder hier reinschreiben, gelle?

Also PreasT, mach dich dran, uns deine Adresse zu schicken, und melde mir dann, wer dir nichts geschickt hat, für die Drücker denk ich mir dann was aus *g*


----------



## Dumbi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dimebag am 07.11.2005 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> aber sein Einverständnis kann ja wohl jeder hier reinschreiben, gelle?


Ich bin dabei, hab auch schon was Nettes gefunden, muharharhar...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: PreasT, bist du schon volljährig?


----------



## Dimebag (7. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dumbi am 07.11.2005 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: PreasT, bist du schon volljährig?


Ey, die Pr0n Zeitschriften gehen an den Veranstalter!


----------



## Dumbi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dimebag am 07.11.2005 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, die Pr0n Zeitschriften gehen an den Veranstalter!


Ich wollte ihm tatsächlich einen (gebrauchten) Playboy aus meiner Heimat zuschicken, also auf kroatisch...  
Willste auch einen?   *g*


----------



## Dimebag (7. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dumbi am 07.11.2005 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 07.11.2005 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An sich ja - kommt auf  allerdings auch auf den Zustand an... Wie definierst du "gebraucht"? Nicht dass hinterher die Seiten kleben oder so


----------



## bierchen (7. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dumbi am 07.11.2005 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 07.11.2005 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie stark "gebraucht" ist der denn? o_O

Edit: hehe Dime


----------



## Dumbi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dimebag am 07.11.2005 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> An sich ja - kommt auf  allerdings auch auf den Zustand an... Wie definierst du "gebraucht"? Nicht dass hinterher die Seiten kleben oder so


Hehe, sowas musste ja kommen!    
Nene, ist alles in einem   zustand, habe ich eher aus Jux gekauft!


----------



## Dimebag (7. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dumbi am 07.11.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich eher aus Jux gekauft!


Ja ja, aus Spass an der Freud sozusagen, ne?  Also, wenn du dir die Dinger gekauft und dir nicht mindestens einmal darüber einen gehobelt hast, dann kannst du mit Geld noch schlechter umgehen als ich


----------



## Dumbi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dimebag am 07.11.2005 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn du dir die Dinger gekauft und dir nicht mindestens einmal darüber einen gehobelt hast, dann kannst du mit Geld noch schlechter umgehen als ich


Schön hast du das gesagt


----------



## PreasT (7. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

rofl.....    

warum schickt mir nicht gleich jeder von euch nen GinaWild.... da gibts ja so viele Episoden von, da werde ich bestimmt auch keinen doppelt haben...   

@Dumbi

ich möchte garnicht wissen, was da alles für Gebrauchsspuren drauf sind...  

EDIT:

ich schicke mal jedem von euch meine Adresse....   

edit2

ach ja dumbi.... falls du den alten Playboy unbedingt los werden willst, dann kannst du ihn gerne an zectOr schicken, dessen adresse du bei mir anfordern kannst.... ))))


----------



## bierchen (8. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

Was soll/muss/kann/darf man denn nun schicken? PC-Spiele oder doch eher was "Anrüchiges"  (wobei ich mit sowas nicht dienen kann  ). Was sind Deine Hobbies abseits von PC, PreasT? *überleg was ich alles schicken könnte*


----------



## Dumbi (8. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				PreasT am 07.11.2005 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja dumbi.... falls du den alten Playboy unbedingt los werden willst, dann kannst du ihn gerne an zectOr schicken, dessen adresse du bei mir anfordern kannst.... ))))


Wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben, Dime hat ja auch schon Interesse angemeldet...   
Ausserdem kann ich nichts dafür, dass ihr alle notgeil seid!


----------



## PreasT (8. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dumbi am 08.11.2005 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 07.11.2005 21:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sagt der, der mir nen playboy anbietet.....    


hmmmm

hobbies ausser PC, für das man utensilien brauchen könnte   

tja.... ich fürchte..... --- könntest mir höchstens geld fürs kino bzw. parties schicken...   

ach.... was mir noch einfällt.... ich hör ganz gerne musik....   - - - könntest mir ja ne coole CD schicken.... (bevorzuge die bands AC!DC, hammerfall, rammstein, seether und vll. noch sachen, die in die richtung gehen....   )


----------



## PreasT (10. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

ich weiß, es iss ne blöde frage, aber was geht jetzt ab


----------



## bierchen (10. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				PreasT am 10.11.2005 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß, es iss ne blöde frage, aber was geht jetzt ab


Sag Du es mir  

Also bei mir laufen die Vorbereitungen für den Versand des 10 Kilo Pakets an Dich. Sag bescheid wenn der Rosinenbomber das Paket bei Dir abgeworfen hat.


----------



## PreasT (19. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

sooooo

heute sind pünktlich als ich mich von meinem Bett rausbewegt habe, die ersten 2 Spielepakete im Briefkasten gelegen   --- die beiden Pakete waren von Dumbi und von bierchen..... 

von Dumbi hab ich erhalten:    ---> * IGI - classic edition *
und von bierchen:                       --->* unreal* und * Blackstone Chroniken *

ich war schon sehr überrascht, das mir bierchen gleich 2 games geschickt hat... 
  --- von blackstone chroniken hab ich noch nie was gehört, aber ich weiß, das IGI und unreal auf jeden fall g0il sind, und ich hab beide noch nicht gespielt   

Danke an euch beide, die spiele sind echt super   (und vorallem alle in so einem sehr guten zustand.... --- keine sorge, ich werde sehr gut drauf aufpassen 
)

so ich geh jetzt ne runde zöggern !

MFG

PreasT

PS: nette beilegzettel.....    (vorallem bierchen anguck..... )


----------



## Dumbi (19. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				PreasT am 19.11.2005 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> keine sorge, ich werde sehr gut drauf aufpassen  )


Jo man, pass gut auf sie auf und füttere sie immer regelmäßig und gehe mit ihnen an die frische Luft und...    
_edit:_ Ich sehe mir gerade die Amazon-Preise für Bierchens Blackstone Chroniken an...
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/tg/detail/offer-listing/-/B00004TPBL/all/ref=ufu_lmi_/302-2220100-5540001


----------



## bierchen (19. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dumbi am 19.11.2005 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> _edit:_ Ich sehe mir gerade die Amazon-Preise für Bierchens Blackstone Chroniken an...
> http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/tg/detail/offer-listing/-/B00004TPBL/all/ref=ufu_lmi_/302-2220100-5540001


F***! Ich will mein Spiel zurück!  
Ich habe das selbst nie gespielt, so weit ich weiß, ist das ja so ein komisches "Klick-Spiel" 
Ich hab das damals von meinem Vater bekommen. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass der sich das gekauft hat. Muss also ein Promo-Ding sein.

Der Grund, dass ich 2 Spiele schickte, ist der, dass ich dachte, dass die Blackstone Chroniken alleine nicht wirklich brauchbar wäre. Ich wollte es aber auf jeden Fall loswerden.


----------



## PreasT (20. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



> Ich wollte es aber auf jeden Fall loswerden.



warum wusste ich das


----------



## Dimebag (21. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*

Hab inzwischen auch daran gedacht, das Game aus dem Hause meiner Eltern mitzubringen.

Ist ein 4-CD Knaller aus dem Jahre 1996   

Jetzt muss ich's nur noch möglichst sicher 



Spoiler



und billig


verschicken


----------



## PreasT (22. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dimebag am 21.11.2005 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab inzwischen auch daran gedacht, das Game aus dem Hause meiner Eltern mitzubringen.
> 
> Ist ein 4-CD Knaller aus dem Jahre 1996
> 
> ...



hmmmm wieder was, auf das ich mich freuen kann.....   

*grübel grübel grübel* --- welches spiel aus ´96 hat 4CDs und könnte ein "knaller" sein.....


----------



## Dumbi (22. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				PreasT am 22.11.2005 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> *grübel grübel grübel* --- welches spiel aus ´96 hat 4CDs und könnte ein "knaller" sein.....


Dime hat sich bestimmt verschrieben: Das Spiel ist von 1986 (für'n C64) und hat vier 5,25''-Disketten!


----------



## Dimebag (22. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				PreasT am 22.11.2005 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmm wieder was, auf das ich mich freuen kann.....
> 
> *grübel grübel grübel* --- welches spiel aus ´96 hat 4CDs und könnte ein "knaller" sein.....


Mit "Knaller" meinte ich eher die Präsentation 
Ich weiss nicht, ob das Game bekannt war. Aber technisch damals ziemlicher Hammer, vor allem der Sound, Respekt.
Spielerisch eher ziemlich simpel, aber mir hat's trotzdem Spass gemacht. Ein gutes Game für zwischendurch.

@ Dumbi: Penn0r, ich veranstalte das Ding hier, schlage Preise vor, und dann beschuldigst du mich der Knauserigkeit?   

Wobei, ich hätte hier noch ein paar Amiga Games, wenn PreasT daran Interesse hat...


----------



## PreasT (23. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



> @ Dumbi: Penn0r, ich veranstalte das Ding hier, schlage Preise vor, und dann beschuldigst du mich der Knauserigkeit?



ich glaub das hast jetzt n bisschen in flaschen Hals gekrigt, dimebag, er wollte dir damit bestimmt nicht eins auswischen, sondern nur zur allgemeinen belustigung betragen......   

@dumbi

jetzt hast ihn wütend gemacht..... hoffentlich bist jetzt glücklich....    


Wobei, ich hätte hier noch ein paar Amiga Games, wenn PreasT daran Interesse hat... [/quote]

amiga iss wohl doch n bisschen alt....   (mein erster PC war ein 486er DX mit 33Mhz    --- ein tolles ding)
aber gegen DOS spiele hätte ich eigentlich nix ein zu wenden....... (solange ich sie noch nicht habe....   )


----------



## Dumbi (28. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dimebag am 22.11.2005 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dumbi: Penn0r, ich veranstalte das Ding hier, schlage Preise vor, und dann beschuldigst du mich der Knauserigkeit?


Die Preise habe ich vorgeschlagen, Lügn0r!     
Hat PreasT eigentlich schon ein paar weitere Spiele bekommen?


----------



## PreasT (28. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



> Hat PreasT eigentlich schon ein paar weitere Spiele bekommen?



öhm nö bis jetzt noch nicht......   *auf post wart   *


----------



## Dimebag (28. November 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				PreasT am 28.11.2005 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> > Hat PreasT eigentlich schon ein paar weitere Spiele bekommen?
> 
> 
> 
> öhm nö bis jetzt noch nicht......   *auf post wart   *


Immer mit die Ruhe, ich steck das Teil diese Woche in die Post. Hab noch das Handbuch gesucht, aber das muss verschollen sein (falls es überhaupt eins gab). 

Ach ja, Dumbi: 



Spoiler



MOWL!!ELF


----------



## Dimebag (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				Dimebag am 28.11.2005 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Immer mit die Ruhe, ich steck das Teil diese Woche in die Post.



*räusper*
Vielleicht kommt das Teil noch zu Weihnachten an, mal gucken wann ich zur Post kann 
*pfeif*


----------



## PreasT (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Verspätung*

sooo.... als ich heute meinen Briefkasten öffnete konnte ich zu meiner freude ein Päcken von jemandem aus der PC-games community finden   

Dieses mal war es *tohei*, der mir eines seiner lieblinge zugeschickt hat.
Und zwar war das

*Colin McRae Rally 2*

und da ich weiß, dass das Spiel super ist, war das auch wirklich sehr gut getroffen   

Vielen Dank an dich!

MFG

PreasT


----------



## bierchen (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				PreasT am 24.01.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses mal war es *tohei*, der mir eines seiner lieblinge zugeschickt hat.
> Und zwar war das


Who the F+++ is tohei? 



Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass etwas noch immer nicht ganz abgeschlossen ist...


----------



## Dimebag (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				bierchen am 24.01.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 24.01.2006 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War echt geil von tohei    

bierchen, spar dir die Anspielungen    Ich denke, ich habe schon bewiesen, dass ich wohl mal etwas länger brauche, die Angelegenheit aber immer zur allgemeinen Zufriedenheit erledige.


----------



## tohei (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				bierchen am 24.01.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 24.01.2006 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du dir die Punkteliste einmal genau ansiehst bin ich der der mit 3 ganz klaren Punkten vor dir die Meisterschaft abgeschlossen hat  

Damit hab ich meine Schuld,*wie es ja ausgemacht war* beglichen.


----------



## rengaru (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Verspätung*

ich hab zwar damals nicht an eurem turnier teilgenommen, aber es würde mich mal interessieren, ob dime es nach über einem jahr mal mittlerweile geschafft hat abzuschicken


----------



## Dimebag (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Verspätung*



			
				rengaru am 06.02.2007 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab zwar damals nicht an eurem turnier teilgenommen, aber es würde mich mal interessieren, ob dime es nach über einem jahr mal mittlerweile geschafft hat abzuschicken


Nein. Aber es wurde nicht vergessen, wie neulich an anderer Stelle erwähnt.


----------



## Dimebag (4. November 2008)

*AW: Verspätung*

Hm, ich wusste, da war doch noch was 

Mal versuchen, mit PreasT Kontakt aufzunehmen


----------

